#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Обсуждение организационых вопросов визита Аджана Джаясаро

## Zom

Можно вопрос - а почему в Павловске, а не в Буддавихаре, которая вообщем-то представляет тайскую сангху в РФ ?

----------


## Ersh

> Можно вопрос - а почему в Павловске, а не в Буддавихаре, которая вообщем-то представляет тайскую сангху в РФ ?


А это Вы в Буддавихаре и спросите

----------


## Топпер

Будем разбираться.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Главная причина, это то - что Аджан Джаясаро выразил желание пообщаться как можно большим кругом буддистов. Поэтому, что касается программы в Петербурге, мы постараемся организовать встречу с ним и в Дацане и ретрит в Павловске и встречу в Буддовихаре.

У нас есть непосредственная связь с монастырями Англии и нас попросили помочь с организацией, зная что у нас есть опыт и мы готовы помочь. Мы опираемся на собственные силы и советуемся с Сангхой на западе. В идеале, было бы здорово если бы могли рассчитывать на помощь вихары с организацией, однако мы совершенно точно знаем, что у нас такой возможности нет.

Позиция Буддавихары по отношению к нам (в данном случае организаторам) откровенно не располагает к сотрудничевству и может быть выражена как "Мы представляем Тайскую Сангху в России, а вы - никто. Будет по-нашему, либо не будет никак." Из этой позиции тянется длинный шлейф трудностей и болезненных ощущений которые у нас были раньше когда мы организовывали приезды Адж.Сумедо, дост.Титамеды, сейчас с приездом Адж.Джаясаро. Ничто, к сожалению, не указывает на то, что эта позиция меняется в лучшую сторону, в то время как мы планируем приглашать учителей и дальше.

После того как мы пригласили Адж.Сумедо в Россию, чтобы провести ретрит и потратили уже много сил на организацию в подмосковье, Топпер нас "информировал", что ретрита в подмосковье не будет. Надо ли говорить, как мы переживали. Лене пришлось просить ауденцию у Адж. Сумедо, чтобы понять что происходит. Аджан Сумедхо был удивлен, ретрит прошел в подмосковье и был в некотором роде бойкотирован Буддавихарой.

Дост. Титамеде, вход в Буддавихару попросту закрыт. В то же время мы знаем, что прежде всего благодаря ее усилиям Адж. Сумедо приехал в Россию. Она пользуется уважением в Сангхе на западе, и поскольку там знают, что она из России, если что-то происходит в России, то обращаются к ней. Мы попросту не можем закрывать глаза на такое откровенное проявление неуважения к ней, которое распространяется на Адж. Сумедо и всю Сангху на западе, потому что это единое целое. Об этом даже думать очень странно, не то что поступать: по-разному относиться к людям, в зависимости от того где ты находишься. Мы не смогли бы смотреть Сангхе в глаза, не говоря уже о самой дост. Титамеде, которую мы очень уважаем, если бы позволили себе хоть на какое-то время принять такое положение вещей.
В итоге получилось так, что дост. Титамеда везла из Таиланда реликты Будды в Россию, чтобы передать их в Буддавихару и оставила их в Дальмасе.

В данном конкретном случае Адж.Джаясаро, нас тоже косвенно "информируют", "дают понять", что мы тут не к месту, хотя именно нас попросили помочь с организацией в Англии и мы взяли на себя ответственность. Лена не получила ответа от Аджана Чатри, где она спросила - можно ли погостить в Буддавихаре, чтобы помочь с организацией. Вместо помощи - только палки в колеса.

Надеюсь, что теперь людям должно быть понятно, почему мы думаем, что пытаться организовать что-то в таких условиях - безперспективно. Ради чего все эти мучения?

Мы от всего сердца хотим, чтобы у людей в России была возможность встретить Дхамму.
И нам очень, очень больно.

с уважением
 Лена и Данил

----------

Neroli (10.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Благдарю за озвученную позицию. 
Елена, ваше поведение  в котором очень много "я",  "мы хотели" , "мы взяли на себя ответственность" вносит нежелательную напряжённость во взаимоотношения с Тайской Сангхой. Аджан Джаясаро уедет, а проблемы созданные подобными инициативами остануться.

Хочу акцентировать внимание на том, что официальным представителем тайской Сангхи в России является Аджан Пхра Чатри. Вопросы приглашения в Россию монахов, организационно относящихся к Тайской Сангхе (Маханикая и Дхаммаютникая) или её подразделениям за рубеждом, *очень желательно* согласовывать с ним. Тем боле монахов, приглашённых  (и насколько я понимаю) спонсируемых Тайским Посольством.

Не согласованные действия по приглашению, могут быть расценены в Таиланде, как недружественные. Кроме того, они нанесут определённый ущерб и репутации Аджана Джаясаро.

Любое несанкционированное "взятие на себя ответственности" неизбежно будет порождать напряжённость во взаимоотношениях. Тем более, когда начинается искусственное противопоставление  "линии Аджана Ча" и традиции лесных монахов в противовес всей  Тайской Сангхе. Напоминаю, что "линия Аджана Ча" - это линия внутри Тайской Сангхи, а не некая одельная и независимая организация. 

До прояснения всех орг вопросов, хочу предупредить читателей форума о том, что в расписание визита Аджана Джаясаро возможно будут внесены изменения.

----------


## Sforza

Хм.Как всё оказывается непросто в королевстве Датском.И здесь не без подводных камней.Чуть побольше движения и темпераментные "тибетцы" будут нервно курить в сторонке. :Confused:

----------

GROM (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (11.05.2009), Morris Allan (28.05.2009), Neroli (10.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Аньезка (10.05.2009), куру хунг (10.05.2009), Тера (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## AlekseyE

Печально все это, уважаемые официальные представители

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (11.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Печально все это, уважаемые официальные представители


я не буду комментировать в этой теме интерпретацию событий в изложении Елены. Скажу только, что информация подана однобоко и не совсем верно.

----------

Raudex (10.05.2009)

----------


## Mylene

> До прояснения всех орг вопросов, хочу предупредить читателей форума о том, что в расписание визита Аджана Джаясаро возможно будут внесены изменения.


Простите, а можно узнать, что вам мешало принимать участие в организации визита Аджана Джаясаро до того, как Лена высказала неудовольствие в этом треде? 
И еще очень интересно, почему "спонсирующее тайское посольство" предпочитает обращаться за помощью к странным людям вроде Лены Пинчевской, а не к монаху тайской лесной традиции, который сходу может внести изменения в уже запланированный ретрит.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (11.05.2009), Neroli (10.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Нам ничего не мешало и не мешает. Я же выше написал, что события изложены тенденциозно и не совсем верно. Никто  (ни я, ни сам Аджан) не отказывались принимать Аджана Джаясаро. Тем более, что мы принимаем монахов часто. Почти каждый месяц.
Посольство взаимодействует с Аджаном Пхра Чатри и национальным бюро по развитию Буддизма Таиланда.

остальное будем выяснять.

----------

Raudex (10.05.2009), Zom (10.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> остальное будем выяснять


Топпер, простите, но объявление о приезде размещено Леной 06.04. 
Могли бы уже все выяснить, наверное.  :Frown: 




> Я же выше написал, что события изложены тенденциозно и не совсем верно.


Изложите, пожалуйста, как верно.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (11.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Изложите, пожалуйста, как верно.


У меня нет желания начинать в этой теме прения. Это к визиту Аджана Джаясаро отношения не имеет.

----------


## Neroli

> У меня нет желания начинать в этой теме прения. Это к визиту Аджана Джаясаро отношения не имеет.


Откройте новую и расскажите. Иначе ваши обвинения в адрес Лены, что она создает напряжение и т.д. и т.п. голословны.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (11.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Мне кажется, что обвинения выдвинуты, по большей части в адрес вихары, адрес Аджана Пхра Чатри и в мой лично  :Smilie: 
То, что мои слова не голословны, вы можете видеть даже по этой теме: напряжение создаётся.
А  устраивать публичные разборки  на форуме я не вижу смысла. Если будет решено выпустить какое-либо официальное заявление вихары - тогда запощу его здесь.

----------


## Ersh

Давайте все вместе приложим усилия, чтобы Аджан Джаясаро встретился как можно с большим количеством людей. Давайте с этого момента просто начнем сотрудничать и ему помогать, а не создавать ситуации, ограничивающие распространения Дхармы.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (11.05.2009), Neroli (10.05.2009), PampKin Head (10.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.05.2009), Pema Sonam (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Аминадав (10.05.2009), Аньезка (10.05.2009), Марица (25.05.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (11.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Вот тут мне позвонили устроители, и попросили обозначить вопрос, который можно решить только совместно.
Возникла возможность (предварительная договоренность) с руководством Дацана о том, что открытие ритрита (первую лекцию) можно было бы провести там.
Это было бы с одной стороны очень выигрышно и символично, а с другой стороны очень удобно для тех, кто не собирается принять участие в ритрите, а только познакомиться с Аджаном, и еще для тех, кто плохо ориентируется в Питере, собраться первоначально в Дацане.
Так же теоретически можно было бы организовать эту лекцию в большом зале Дацана.
Чтобы дело вышло на 100%, было бы здорово, если бы можно было бы организовать звонок из Буддавихары руководству Дацана о том, что руководство Буддавихары не возражает против такой программы.
Топпер, как Вы думаете, это возможно?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

я сегодня вечером так и так  буду встречатся  с настоятелем Дацана. Обсужу и этот вопрос.
В любом случае всё станет ясно, когда мы свяжемся с самим Аджаном Джаясаро напрямую.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Леша, спасибо за помощь.
Я очень верю, что мы должны объединятся, а не ссориться. :Kiss: 

Не стоит обижаться на нашу москвовскую группу за то, что друзья   Аджана Джаясаро монахи и монахини Англии попоросили меня организовать встречу Аджана с буддистами Москвы и Питера. Просто они меня знают. Я пробыла в Амаравати и Читхурсте в общей сложности около 2-х лет. За это время можно узнать человека. 

А так же Аджан Джаясаро выразил желание познакомиться  с буддистами разных традиций. И я выполняю его просьбу. И прежде всего поэтому ретрит будет не в Буддавихаре.

И я думаю,что  для буддиста, который действительно хочет услышать учение очень почитаемого в Тайланде Аджана,  не будет препятствием прийти на ретрит  к своим друзьям из  Школы Дзэн "Кван Ум"  в Павловск, или послушать публичную лекцию в Дацане.  

Все люди ошибаются. И будем учиться прощать ошибки других.
Будда нас учил  развивать мирное  полное любящей доброты сердце.
Чего я желаю и себе и вам, мои братья и сестры по Дхарме !

Очень замечательно все делать сообща, помогать друг другу! То, к чему я все время стремлюсь!

----------

Neroli (12.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Аминадав (12.05.2009), Марица (25.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Это 8 мирских ветров дуют как Будда сказал  -   похвала и критика,почет и бесчестие, потери и находки, счастье и горести,  :Embarrassment:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Елена, как вы думаете, а будет ли для буддистов препятствием придти на лекцию или затвор Аджана Джаясаро в Буддавихару?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Елена, как вы думаете, а будет ли для буддистов препятствием придти на лекцию или затвор Аджана Джаясаро в Буддавихару?


А так же Аджан Джаясаро выразил желание познакомиться с буддистами разных традиций. И я выполняю его просьбу. И прежде всего поэтому ретрит будет не в Буддавихаре.

----------


## Топпер

Т.е. вы ставите Аджана Джаясаро перед фактом, что затвор будет обязательно в Павловске?

----------


## Ersh

В подготовке ритрита с самого начала принимала как тхеравадинская, так и дзенская община. Я думаю поэтому было принято такое решение.

----------


## Топпер

Кем было принято решение?

----------


## Ersh

> Кем было принято решение?


Тем, кому было поручено устроить этот ритрит. Кем же еще?
А что вызывает такой вопрос?

----------


## Топпер

> Тем, кому было поручено устроить этот ритрит. Кем же еще?


Т.е. решение было принято Еленой?



> А что вызывает такой вопрос?


Вопрос вызван желанием обозначить, чьё же мнение сыграло роль в решении провести затвор в Павловске.

----------


## Ersh

> Т.е. решение было принято Еленой?.


Разве Елена одна устраивает этот ритрит?




> Вопрос вызван желанием обозначить, чьё же мнение сыграло роль в решении провести затвор в Павловске


А что, это мешает Вам помочь устроителям ритрита?

----------


## Топпер

> Разве Елена одна устраивает этот ритрит?


А кто тогда?



> А что, это мешает Вам помочь устроителям ритрита?


я ещё раз пишу, что нам ничего не мешает не только принять Аджана Джаясаро, но и провести затвор в Буддавихаре.  Тем более, что и места у нас будет поболее.
Здесь препятствием, насколько я понимаю, служит личное отношение Елены. Я понимаю, что ей всё равно, как будет выглядеть Аджан, когда он узнает о существовании тхеравадинской вихары, а поедет в Павловск. Но вообще это ударит по его репутации. Это будет выглядеть неуважением.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009), Raudex (12.05.2009), Сергей Муай (12.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Да ну, насколько я знаю ни у кого из официальных тайцев не было никаких вопросов по проведению ритрита. Не вылить бы ребеночка вместе с водичкой, и не убить мероприятие таким жгучим гостеприимством :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Думаю, что сейчас вопросы появятся.
Ребёночка постараемся не вылить. Всё-таки всем нужен этот визит.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Думаю, что сейчас вопросы появятся.
> Ребёночка постараемся не вылить. Всё-таки всем нужен этот визит.


Понятно. Буддавихара против, и готовит демарш. Запасся попкорном.Одни люди готовят ритрит, другие проявляют гостеприимство. Все понятно.

АПД. Мне кажется, что дзенки не будут рады, если их работа пойдет насмарку.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Против чего? Против визита? Нет конечно. 
Единственно, против чего мы возражаем, так это против методов работы организаторов визита. Очень некрасиво всё сделано: воспользовались помощью Тайского Посольства. А потом пошли в обход вихары. Да ещё походя грязью облили. 
Очень некрасиво. Поведение Елены явно не укрепит дружбу и взаимопонимание. И, попомните мои слова: это ещё аукнется в будущем для всей российской Тхеравады.

----------

Raudex (12.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> А кто тогда?
> 
>  Я понимаю, что ей всё равно, как будет выглядеть Аджан, когда он узнает о существовании тхеравадинской вихары, а поедет в Павловск.


 Аджан Джаясаро знает о существовании вихары и в расписании выделен день который он проведет у вас в гостях. Идея, повторимся, в том, чтобы пообщаться как можно с большим кругом буддистов.
В Москве оно происходит по такому же принципу - одна встреча в "Открытом мире" для всех кого можно вместить, одна встреча в - Дальмасе и одна встреча в центре Рупасири (шри-ланкийская группа буддистов).

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Аджан Джаясаро знает о существовании вихары и в расписании выделен день который он проведет у вас в гостях. Идея, повторимся, в том, чтобы пообщаться как можно с большим кругом буддистов.
> В Москве оно происходит по такому же принципу - одна встреча в "Открытом мире" для всех кого можно вместить, одна встреча в - Дальмасе и одна встреча в центре Рупасири (шри-ланкийская группа буддистов).


Хотелось бы ещё раз попросить эмейл Аджана Джаясаро. Для прямого общения.

----------


## warpig

> Хотелось бы ещё раз попросить эмейл Аджана Джаясаро. Для прямого общения.


Мы спросили разрешения дать e-mail Аджана вам у ув. Сомпонга из Тайского посольства который согласовывает программу пребывания и оставили ему ваш контактный e-mail. Он нам ответил, что связь с Аджаном Джаясаро и координировать программу нужно через него.

----------


## Топпер

Т.е. вы дать эмейл Аджана Джаясаро отказываетесь. Ок.
Это также наглядно показывает отношение. Чего тогда стоят слова о том, что надо всем дружить и сотрудничать. Если дела говорят об обратном  :Frown: 



> Сомпонга из Тайского посольства который согласовывает программу пребывания


Извините, но я не могу поверить тому, что господин Сомпонг, составляя программу пребывания Аджана Джаясаро в Петербурге, решил бы провести затвор в Павловске, в дзен-центре, даже не посоветовавшись с Аджаном Пхра Чатри.

----------


## warpig

Просто так делать не принято. По-крайней мере, мы передали вашу просьбу о e-mail организатору.

----------


## Топпер

я понял, что не принято связывать тхеравадинского монаха Тайской Сангхи с тхеравадинской вихарой Тайской Сангхи. 
Ок. Позиция предельно ясна.

----------


## Fat

> я ещё раз пишу, что нам ничего не мешает не только принять Аджана Джаясаро, но и провести затвор в Буддавихаре.  Тем более, что и места у нас будет поболее.


Если быть последовательным, то, (ИМХО) мешает. Какое-то время назад на БФ обсуждалась тема о принятии прибежища в разных традициях и Вы, уважаемый Топпер высказывались достаточно жестко о возможности принятия Тхеравадинского прибежища людьми, уже имеющими прибежище Махаянское. Я так понимаю, что это не только ваше личное мнение, но и позиция питерской вихары. Как уже было сказано выше Аджан Джаясаро выражал пожелание встретится с разными российскими буддистами, а это значит, что никаких ограничений по признаку вероисповедания для участников ретрита не предполагается, а участие в ретрите предполагает в начале ретрита принятие прибежища и (на время ретрита) 8 обетов. Таким образом для проведения ретрита в вихаре придется или поступиться принципами или ограничить участников только тхеравадинами.  Поэтому на мой взгляд проведение ретрита в дзенском центре как раз снимает некоторые проблемы, о отнюдь не создает их.

Искренне надеюсь, что организаторам в Москве и Питере удасться найти общий язык.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Норбу (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Для прохождения затвора принимать Прибежище не обязательно. В наших затворах участвуют люди всех вероисповеданий. Здесь никаких препятствий нет. И, поверьте, вопрос с Прибежищем - вполне решаемый.
я думаю, что Аджан Джаясаро и Аджан Пхра Чатри пришли бы к какому-либо решению по этому поводу. Но, как видите, нам даже не дают с ним связаться.

----------

Raudex (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Искренне надеюсь, что организаторам в Москве и Питере удасться найти общий язык.


А организаторы и в Москве и в Питере делают свое дело сообща, это Топпер вместо того, чтобы помогать, пытается вести какую-то странную политику, учитывая, что Аджан Джаясаро в Буддавихаре будет, и ничьей репутации ущерб не будет нанесен.
Я так понимаю, что лекция в большом зале Дацана не состоится.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> я думаю, что Аджан Джаясаро и Аджан Пхра Чатри пришли бы к какому-либо решению по этому поводу. Но, как видите, нам даже не дают с ним связаться.


Вообще-то нигде не принято передавать е-мейл третьим лицам, без разрешения обладателя.
И странно, почему Вы не можете получить е-мейл Аджана Джаясаро по своим официальным каналам? Или Вы их уже использовали, и получили некий асимметричный ответ?

----------

Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я так понимаю, что лекция в большом зале Дацана не состоится.


Пока не готов сказать. Ещё не разговаривал с настоятелем лично.



> Вообще-то нигде не принято передавать е-мейл третьим лицам, без разрешения обладателя.


Я уже неоднократно просил эмейл. Спросить Аджана Джаясаро можно было вполне. Но, как я понимаю, такового желания у организаторов нет.



> И странно, почему Вы не можете получить е-мейл Аджана Джаясаро по своим каналам?


Придётся так и делать. Это - более длинный путь. Я то купился на разговоры о сотрудничесвте и дружбе. Теперь вижу, что это были просто красивые слова.  :Frown: 



> это Топпер вместо того, чтобы помогать, пытается вести какую-то странную политику, учитывая, что Аджан Джаясаро в Буддавихаре будет, и ничьей репутации ущерб не будет нанесен.


Кстати, знаково и то, что с вихарой никто не обсуждал даже этот день визита. Это я узнаю только сейчас на форуме. Т.е. нас без нас же и женили.

----------


## Ersh

> Придётся так и делать. Это - более длинный путь. Я то купился на разговоры о сотрудничесвте и дружбе. Теперь вижу, что это были просто красивые слова.


Мне кажется, что Вы лукавите. Вы не хотите помогать организаторам, а хотите перетащить одеяло на себя., выдвигая заведомо невыполнимые требования, и продолжая обвинять устроителей в том, что они "обратились в Тайское посольство". Что им, в Германское что ли обращаться? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (12.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Tiop (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Простите. Какие невыполнимые требования я выдвигаю? 
Напротив, я уже многократно писал, что вихара готова проводить встречи.

----------


## Ersh

> Простите. Какие невыполнимые требования я выдвигаю?


Вы просите дать Вам е-мейл Аджана, на что устроители не имеют разрешения. Вы в сети не первый день, знаете правила.

----------


## Топпер

Да уж  :Frown:  
Оказывается получить эмейл - это совершенно невыполнимое требование. 

Ну так спросите у Аджана Джаясаро: можно ли дать его эмейл мне.  В чём проблема? 
Пока я вижу, что всеми силами стараются не допустить прямого контакта с Аджаном. А учитывая сообщение Елены у меня есть основания предполагать, что информация о вихаре подана Аджану примерно в таком же ключе. 
Всё, чего я хотел - это просто списаться с Аджаном и после этого уже делать какие-то выводы.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Хотелось бы ещё раз попросить эмейл Аджана Джаясаро. Для прямого общения.


Топпер, а зачем вам e-mail? Для того, чтобы помочь организаторам, достаточно связаться с организаторами, разве нет? 
Пожалуста, отнеситесь с уважением к тому труду и усилиям, которые организаторы уже вложили в этот приезд.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Кстати, знаково и то, что с вихарой никто не обсуждал даже этот день визита. Это я узнаю только сейчас на форуме. Т.е. нас без нас же и женили.


Мы получили общий план пребывания в котором уже было обозначено пребывание в вихаре. И, по-правде, мы думали что с вами этот день уже согласован. Нам было предложено заполнить остальные пространства по своему усмотрению что мы и сделали.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), sergey (12.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Да уж  
> Оказывается получить эмейл - это совершенно невыполнимое требование. 
> 
> Ну так спросите у Аджана Джаясаро: можно ли дать его эмейл мне.  В чём проблема?


Ну не надо словами-то жонглировать, весь Форум уже хохочет. Конечно невыполнимое. Ваша просьба передана контактному лицу Аджана - г-ну Сампонгу. Он Вам не ответил?
Ну и я не имею контакта с Аджаном так же как и Вы. Может у него и нет е-мейла?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> у меня есть основания предполагать, что информация о вихаре подана Аджану примерно в таком же ключе.


Вполе вероятно, что информация о Вихаре была передана Аджану Джаясаро Аджаном Сумедхо, который уже имел дело с Вихарой.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а зачем вам e-mail? Для того, чтобы помочь организаторам, достаточно связаться с организаторами, разве нет?


Вы видите сколько неразберихи возникло. Естественно, что лучше общаться лично.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009), PampKin Head (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Вполе вероятно, что информация о Вихаре была передана Аджану Джаясаро Аджаном Сумедхо, который уже имел дело с Вихарой.


Вот всё это я и хотел у него уточнить: кто и в каком ключе и что ему сообщил. А не играть в испорченный телефон.

----------


## Neroli

> я понял, что не принято связывать тхеравадинского монаха Тайской Сангхи с тхеравадинской вихарой Тайской Сангхи. 
> Ок. Позиция предельно ясна.





> Вы видите сколько неразберихи возникло. Естественно, что лучше общаться лично.


Я не понимаю, а почему этот вопрос так остро встал именно сейчас, а не месяц назад, когда стало известно о визите? Судя по трэду, сыр бор разгорелся только после того, как в вихаре обиделись, что про них не то сказали.  :Frown:

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Sveta (12.05.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

Ребята, отделите уже мух от варенья.

----------


## Raudex

> Я не понимаю, а почему этот вопрос так остро встал именно сейчас, а не месяц назад, когда стало известно о визите? Судя по трэду, сыр бор разгорелся только после того, как в вихаре обиделись, что про них не то сказали.


Нет , сыр бор пошёл после того как вывесили инфу о ритрите в Павловске

----------

Zom (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не понимаю, а почему этот вопрос так остро встал именно сейчас, а не месяц назад, когда стало известно о визите? Судя по трэду, сыр бор разгорелся только после того, как в вихаре обиделись, что про них не то сказали.


Нет. Чуть раньше. Когда стало известно о затворе в Павловске.  Елена поместила эту информацию 7 мая. После чего мы обсудили это в вихаре и 10 я решил ответить. А тут и Елена озвучила свою позицию.

----------


## Саша П.

Уважаемый Топпер!
 Подумайте, что для Вас  сейчас, в эту минуту важнее, чтобы Аджан Джаясаро встретился
 с максимальным количеством людей, чтобы они пришли, а просто не передумали, или, чтобы Вы лично оставались ключевой фигурой в этом процессе и ныне и присно ?

Если первое, то стоит имхо просто, усвоив этот урок, помочь тем, кто уже проделал большую работу пригласив учителя Вашей же традиции.

Не вышло бы, что никто приезжать  уже не захочет или не сможет...

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Pema Sonam (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Tiop (12.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет , сыр бор пошёл после того как вывесили инфу о ритрите в Павловске


Ясно. Если бы не было инфы о ретрите в Павловске, вихара бы не шевельнулась. Так, по-вашему, должна себя вести сторона, заинтересованная в визите?

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ясно. Если бы не было инфы о ретрите в Павловске, вихара бы не шевельнулась. Так, по-вашему, должна себя вести сторона, заинтересованная в визите?


Вот это да!!! Это же надо так повернуть. 
Нас обошли и мы же остались виноваты.

----------


## warpig

> Вы видите сколько неразберихи возникло. Естественно, что лучше общаться лично.


Мы думали, что у вас есть связь с Тайским посольством и вы все знаете лучше нас. Сейчас мне пришло в голову, что быть может у вас не получилось связаться с ув. Сонпонг. Вы получили его контакт (который мы передавали косвенно - через Раудекса) и удалось ли вам пообщаться?

(времени на самом деле предостаточно, давайте постараемся быть конструктивней, если ранее в обсуждении согласились действовать в общих интересах).

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Raudex (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Подумайте, что для Вас  сейчас, в эту минуту важнее, чтобы Аджан Джаясаро встретился
>  с максимальным количеством людей, чтобы они пришли, а просто не передумали, или, чтобы Вы лично оставались ключевой фигурой в этом процессе и ныне и присно ?


я не понял логики. Как просьба о эмейле сказывается на количестве пришедших людей?



> Если первое, то стоит имхо просто, усвоив этот урок, помочь тем, кто уже проделал большую работу пригласив учителя Вашей же традиции.


Вот мы и пытаемся. Хотим связаться с Аджаном и обговорить всё лично. Но, как видите, не дают.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. Чуть раньше. Когда стало известно о затворе в Павловске. Елена поместила эту информацию 7 мая. После чего мы обсудили это в вихаре и 10 я решил ответить. А тут и Елена озвучила свою позицию.


Ладно, давайте не сcориться.  :Smilie: 
На вашем месте я бы постаралась, что бы Аджан Джаясаро посетил вашу Вихару (не думаю, что организаторы будут против) и остался предельно доволен и чтобы ему захотелось к вам еще раз приехать. Это лучше любых слов по эмейлу, imho. 
Только не отменяйте то, что было уже сделано и во что вложены усилия организаторов. Не Дхарма это.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы думали, что у вас есть связь с Тайским посольством и вы все знаете лучше нас. Сейчас мне пришло в голову, что быть может у вас не получилось связаться с ув. Сонпонг. Вы получили его контакт (который мы передавали косвенно - через Раудекса) и удалось ли вам пообщаться?интересах).


Контакты посольства у меня и так есть. Просто пока ещё не ответили. 
Чтоже, буду ждать ответ.



> (времени на самом деле предостаточно, давайте постараемся быть конструктивней, если ранее в обсуждении согласились действовать в общих интересах).


Ок.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот это да!!! Это же надо так повернуть. 
> Нас обошли и мы же остались виноваты.


Прощу прощения, я наверное и правда сгоряча и не зная всей ситуации.

----------


## Саша П.

> я не понял логики. Как просьба о эмейле сказывается на количестве пришедших людей?


Ах,  дело  в эмейле...

----------


## Топпер

> Ах,  дело  в эмейле...


Для начала - да.

----------


## Саша П.

> Для начала - да.


Показалось, что в Вас....

----------


## Топпер

Бывает.

----------


## Саша П.

> Бывает.


Хорошо, если Вы - Главный, можно попросить  Вас помочь и  сделать так, чтобы как можно большее количество людей встретилось с Учителем?

В виде исключения, без эмейла.
Ему уже  за Вас написали и т.д.  другие, и он выразил желание приехать.

----------

Tiop (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

я этим и занимаюсь. Но без эмейла это гораздо труднее сделать.

----------


## Саша П.

> я этим и занимаюсь. Но без эмейла это гораздо труднее сделать.


Но есть же что-нибудь, что Вы можете сделать и без эмейла?

Кроме того, в подготовке приезда, как можно видеть, приняло участие несколько человек. Кто-то и вовсе жил с Учителем в одной Вихаре не один год, попробуйте с ними договориться, может быть, найдете общий язык.

----------


## Топпер

Ок. Благодарю за советы.

----------


## Ersh

Получается, Елена ни при чем, дело в том, что тайцы друг друга не уведомили о свих планах. И вопросов не было бы, если бы все занялись ритритом таким-какой-он-получается, а не выясняли бы что да как, и кто кому респект не оказал.
Вот вам, история про то, что получается иногда из кривой коммуникации:



> Реальная история (случилась в 1985 г. в Мурманске, в одной из частей Советской Армии). Парень из Ленинграда, Калошин, вспомнил, что уже два месяца родителям не писал. А ребята из части как раз в патруль по городу шли, он дал казаху из молодых, Конорбаеву, адрес
> родителей и деньги, говорит: "Пошлешь телеграмму, мол, жив-здоров, подробности письмом."
> Через сутки тот пришел из патруля. "Послал телеграмму?"
> "Послал".
> А еще через сутки приехала мать Калошина, вся на ушах. Она получила такую телеграмму: "Калошин жив. Подробности письмом. Конорбаев".

----------

Neroli (12.05.2009), Tiop (13.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Чиффа (12.05.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

> дело в том, что тайцы друг друга не уведомили о своих планах.


Как ни посмотри, а дело все же в эмейле. :Smilie: 

В остальном, все складывается неплохо.

----------


## Ersh

> Как ни посмотри, а дело все же в эмейле.
> 
> В остальном, все складывается неплохо.


Эмейл как причина страдания :Wink:

----------

Neroli (12.05.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

> Эмейл как причина страдания


Уфф... Разобрались.
21 век.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Dear Elena,
        I just got back from the trip to Siberia. It was great to have a chance to visit such a nice place and nice people there.
        I have no objection to what you propose for Phra Ajahn Jayasaro's program on 30 May and 1 June in Moscow, and 4 June in St.Petersburg.
        The program at this juncture will be:

Friday 29 May 2009              -   arrive at Domodedovo Airport, Moscow (aroung 4.30 pm)
                                               Proceed to the Residence

Saturday 30 May 2009          -   Visit the Buddhist Center -  Dalmasa
  afternoon                            -   Give a public talk
  evening                               -   Preaching to the Russian Buddhists or
                                                discussion about Dhamma practice (Venue  -  to be
                                                confirmed)

Sunday 31 May 2009             -   Visit Red Square and Kremlin Palace
 afternoon or evening              -   Preaching to the Thai community


Monday 1 June                     -   Visit and give lesson to the Buddhist community in 
                                               Moscow (Venue - to be confirmed)
  4.00 pm                             -   Depart for St.Petersburg (by train)
  9.30 pm                             -   Arrive at St.Petersburg train station
                                               proceed to Wat Buddhavihara St.Petersburg

Tuesday 2 June 2009             -   Preaching at Wat Buddhavihara
afternoon                              -   Visit the Summer Palace
evening                                 -   Give meditation lesson at the temple

Wednesday 3 June 2009        -   Visit Tibetian Temple (100 years old)
                                            -   Visit the Winter Palace
                                            -   Sight seeing
evening                                 -    Stay at a place to be arranged by Alena

Thursday 4 June 2009            -   Retreat
Friday  5 June 2009               -   Depart St. Petersburg for Moscow (to be confirmed the
                                                flight)
   6.30 pm                             -   Depart Moscow for Bangkok by TG

        I would appreciate your kind comments about the above proposed itinerary.
With warmest regards,
Sompong

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Zom (12.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

А кто такая Alena?

----------


## Maks

Мы же все хорошие и стремимся практиковать Дхарму.

Поэтому не важно что знает или не знает Аджан Джаясаро, верна или не верна информация у него о Вихаре. Сложившаяся ситуация уже сложилась. Допустим, что организаторы не правы в своем отношении к Вихаре. Но дадим им возможность организовать так, как у них получается. И будем работать с тем, чтобы у них изменилось отношение к Вихаре, проявляя добрую волю, дружелюбие и терпение.
Тем более, что Аджан Джаясаро знает о Вихаре и он там будет. Тогда Топпер сможет с ним поговорить лично все рассказать, показать как прекрасна Вихара и предложить в следующий раз провести ретрит в Вихаре. Ведь можно официально пригласит в следующий раз Аджана именно в Вихару и организовать всем нам на радость чудесный ретрит. И этот ретрит можно сделать на неделю, а не на куций пол дня.
А нынешний малюсенький ретрит пусть будет в Павловске. Велика ли беда? Разве это того стоит?
В то же время, сейчас в Вихаре нет даже емайла Аджана Джаясаро, а благодаря устраиваемому визиту Аджан сам приедет в Вихару, где можно будет не только взять адрес, но и поговорить с ним и услышать Учение. И развеять ложные представления о Вихаре, если такие имеются. Разве это не прекрасно?!

Если организаторы ошибочно полагают, что в Вихаре не хотят им содействовать в организации приезда Учителей. Так пусть Вихара докажет обратное и предложит помощь и содействие в организации данного визита, в том числе и ретрита в Павловске.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Fat (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Moskid (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Pema Sonam (12.05.2009), Raudex (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), warpig (12.05.2009), Won Soeng (12.05.2009), Аминадав (13.05.2009), Марица (25.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010), Норбу (12.05.2009), Саша П. (12.05.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

> и организовать всем нам на радость чудесный ретрит


...В Вихаре будет еще много ретритов, я так думаю! / поднимает палец  вверх /

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

*2Maks*
ИМХО бханте Топпер может и согласиться, в конце концов в вихаре и так то и дело бывают всякие разные монахи,
(в этот раз было аж 7!!! ftp://raudex.serveftp.net/IMG_2969.jpg)
но есть ещё позиция Аджана Чатри, его поставили в ситуацию в которой его репутация может пострадать, по сему я полагаю всё вот так просто разрулить будет трудновато.

----------


## Fat

> (в этот раз было аж 7!!! ftp://raudex.serveftp.net/IMG_2969.jpg)


ЗдОрово! А что написано на плакате, который держат тайские тетеньки?




> но есть ещё позиция Аджана Чатри, его поставили в ситуацию в которой его репутация может пострадать, по сему я полагаю всё вот так просто разрулить будет трудновато.


Простите за тупость, но от чего в данной ситуации может пострадать репутация Аджана Чатри?

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> ЗдОрово! А что написано на плакате, который держат тайские тетеньки?


Ох уж и не знаю, не силён в ихних крюках)))



> Простите за тупость, но от чего в данной ситуации может пострадать репутация Аджана Чатри?


Потому как он официальный представитель Тайской Сангхи, а мероприятие (не важно по каким причинам, по злому ли умыслу или безалаберности чьей то) проходит без согласования с ним, а человек он в Сангхе не последний, и монах он весьма заслуженный, к слову, на сколько я знаю даже статусом выше чем Аджан Джаясаро.

----------

Fat (12.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Все эти разборы - следствие прошлогодних событий. Ну  не вписывается питерская вихара в "общечеловеческие" процессы британской сангхи...

----------


## Neroli

> Потому как он официальный представитель Тайской Сангхи, а мероприятие (не важно по каким причинам, по злому ли умыслу или безалаберности чьей то) проходит без согласования с ним, а человек он в Сангхе не последний, и монах он весьма заслуженный, к слову, на сколько я знаю даже статусом выше чем Аджан Джаясаро.


Как оказывается легко и просто подорвать репутацию заслуженного монаха. Годы практики насмарку.  :Frown:

----------

Echo (14.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как оказывается легко и просто подорвать репутацию заслуженного монаха. Годы практики насмарку.


... официального представителя

P.S. Спасибо за предыдущий пост показательно.

----------


## Neroli

> ... официального представителя


но ведь не царь же всея буддийская русси.




> P.S. Спасибо за предыдущий пост показательно.


ути-пуси

----------


## Neroli

Кстати, а если бы Аджан Чатри официально не разрешил, что тогда?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, а если бы Аджан Чатри официально не разрешил?


А если ваххабиты захватят в полон едущего в Павлоск бхикку?

----------


## Raudex

> Как оказывается легко и просто подорвать репутацию заслуженного монаха. Годы практики насмарку.


Я не знаток тайской субординации, и тем более не её поклонник, но там реально всё не просто...
А что ёрничате - чести вам не делает :Frown:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009), Кумо (12.05.2009), Сергей Муай (12.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Я не знаток тайской субординации, и тем более не её поклонник, но там реально всё не просто...


Согласитель, что Дхарма - отдельно, тайская субординация (это ведь политика такая своеобразная, да?) - отдельно. Печально если для монаха более значимо второе. 
И потом в России мало кто разбирается в тайской суббординации, чтобы заподозрить, что с репутацией теперь что-то не так.  Даже вы вот не знаток.

----------

Morris Allan (28.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Согласитель, что Дхарма - отдельно, тайская субординация (это ведь политика такая своеобразная, да?) - отдельно. Печально если для монаха более значимо второе.


А вот не соглашусь ИМХО монахи нужны всякие и те что играют и те что таскают рояль, те что тупо сидят в кути и те кто мотается по странам, нужны не только святые, но и функционеры и организаторы, всё это вместе составляет среду в которой Дхамма живёт и не вырождается веками...

А излишняя идеализация - самообман и от этого один вред

----------

Morris Allan (28.05.2009), Zom (12.05.2009), Бо (12.05.2009), Кумо (12.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Согласитель, что Дхарма - отдельно, тайская субординация (это ведь политика такая своеобразная, да?) - отдельно. Печально если для монаха более значимо второе. 
> И потом в России мало кто разбирается в тайской суббординации, чтобы заподозрить, что с репутацией теперь что-то не так.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=12 c третьего параграфа

----------


## Neroli

> А вот не соглашусь ИМХО монахи нужны всякие и те что играют и те что таскают рояль, те что тупо сидят в кути и те кто мотается по странам, нужны не только святые, но и функционеры и организаторы, всё это вместе составляет среду в которой Дхамма живёт и не вырождается веками...
> 
> А излишняя идеализация - самообман и от этого один вред


А я и не против того, что "монахи всякие нужны", нужны конечно. Но я не вижу повода считать, что репутация монаха-организатора страдает от того, что он где-то галочку не поставил . А если она от этого все же страдает, то это очень печально.

----------


## Топпер

Пострадает, в первую очередь, репутация *приехавшего* монаха т.е. Аджана Джаясаро.

----------

Morris Allan (28.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Пострадает, в первую очередь, репутация приехавшего монаха т.е. Аджана Джаясаро.


А это не надуманно всё?.
Мы тут все безумно полюбили Титамеду, хоть Вихара и была против. Так что у меня есть основания считать, что репутация Аджана Джаясаро зависит от Аджана Джаясаро, а не от политической ситуации в Тайской Сангхе.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Норбу

> Пострадает, в первую очередь, репутация *приехавшего* монаха т.е. Аджана Джаясаро.


Звучит как угроза...
Будет замечательно, если на лекцию к Аджану прийдет как можно больше людей разных традиций и в данном случае, все будут только счастливы и в выгоде(ну разве что чувства вихары будут задеты).

----------

Neroli (12.05.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

> Я не знаток тайской субординации, и тем более не её поклонник, но там реально всё не просто...[/COLOR]


А везде все не так  просто, знаете ли.
Но вот тут, в истории с приездом Алжана Джаясаро, просто до нельзя.
Есть тайский монах, которого пригласили, и он принял приглашение.

 И теперь, внимание, вопрос. Он что дитя малое? Он что САМ не в состоянии решать и  нести ответственность за свои поступки?

Даже если там, в Тайланде, как было в СССР, при поездке заграницу, нужно
шесть характеристик, пять подписей, чистую анкету, отсутствие порочных связей и еврейской крови, то он, надо думать, комиссию парткома уже прошел и вот-вот поедет.

Вы за кого его вообще считаете ? Ему что тут, на форуме, надо что-то еще согласовывать?

Или кому-то нужно таким образом стравить одну часть тайской сангхи с другой, или еще кого-то с кем-то тут?

Ну, так это же открытый источник, то, что тут пишут, все читают: проблема  в состоянии мозгов российской Сангкхи, но никак не тайской.

----------

Echo (14.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Всё. Вопрос решён и согласован с Посольством Таиланда.

Вся программа визита Аджана Джаясаро в Санкт-Петербурге, пойдёт через Буддавихару.
Затвор будет проведён также в Буддавихаре. *Вход будет бесплатным*, а не по 500-600 рублей. Как планировалось ранее.

Срок проведения затвора останется, скорее всего тем же. Хотя возможны изменения. Дополнительная информация будет вывешена на сайте Буддавихары через несколько дней. Также возможно, потребуется предварительная регистрация (если желающих будет слишком много). Но, надеюсь, что принять сможем всех желающих. 
О лекции в Дацане точно будет известно также через несколько дней.

Аджан Пхра Чатри является официальным предтсавителем Тайской Сангхи по России, СНГ и Восточной Европе. Вопросы визитов монахов Тайской Сангхи должны согласовываться с ним. Данный инцидент с приглашением Аджана Джаясаро уже поступил на  рассмотрение в национальное бюро по развитию Буддизма в Таиланде. Орг выводы, как я понимаю, будут сделаны.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009), Raudex (12.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

Все, у меня поп-корн заканчивается. Пойду смотреть Евровидение, там смешнее. Извините.

----------


## Neroli

> Вся программа визита Аджана Джаясаро в Санкт-Петербурге, пойдёт через Буддавихару.
> Затвор будет проведён также в Буддавихаре. Вход будет бесплатным, а не по 500-600 рублей. Как планировалось ранее.


А в Павловске всё? ничего? А вам не будет стыдно смотреть в глаза людям, которые потратили свои силы и средства на организацию ретрита?

----------

Echo (14.05.2009), Ersh (12.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

В Павловске затвор отменён. 
Стыдно не будет: для участников затвор будет бесплатным, а не по 500-600 рублей.

Стыдно должно было быть организаторам, действовавшим в обход вихары. 
я пообщался сегодня с настоятелем Дацана. К нему уже тоже обращались по поводу лекции (не знаю, правда кто. Не уточнял) и пытались объяснить, что "линия лесных монахов никакого отношения к вихаре и тайской сангхе не имеет". Одного этого уже достаточно.

----------

Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Аджан Пхра Чатри является официальным предтсавителем Тайской Сангхи по России, СНГ и Восточной Европе. Вопросы визитов монахов Тайской Сангхи должны согласовываться с ним. Данный инцидент с приглашением Аджана Джаясаро уже поступил на рассмотрение в национальное бюро по развитию Буддизма в Таиланде. Орг выводы, как я понимаю, будут сделаны.


Ну всё, партбилеты на стол.  :Smilie: 
Дааа...Дзогчен-община ННР детский садик, по сравнению с Тайской Сангхой.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья, спасибо всем за урок. Есть что на ус намотать потуже.

----------


## Топпер

Надеюсь, что монашеского паспорта никого не лишат  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Значит в Вихаре  путем интриг присваивают себе плоды труда других людей. Значит в Вихаре обманывают, обещая помочь в организации ритрита. Значит в Вихаре нет монахов, а есть чиновники. Вот у кого пострадала репутация-то... Это фактически плевок в сторону Дзенской общины Санкт-Петербурга.
После такого я не думаю, что много людей других традиций придут на ритрит.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Tiop (13.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Напомнило сутту, как для Будды и его Сангхи построили монастырь в лесу и несколько молодых монахов пришли туда первыми и заняли несколько кути. Когда пришли остальные, то некоторым монахам не хватило места для ночлега под крышей и им пришлось спать на открытом воздухе. Одним из них был достопочтенный Сарипутта. Когда Будда прослулся и увидел его под деревом, то спросил, что он тут делает, а получив ответ собрал всех монахов и спросил, по какому признаку правильно поделить жилье. Посыпались ответы, что знатоки сутт в первую очередь достойны крова, или знатоки Винаи, или кто первым успел, или Сотапанны, Анагамины Арахаты и т.д. На что Будда сказал им, что все они не правы. По признаку элементарного старшинства должен быть поделен кров и ни по какому другому. Вот она - Дхамма. Элементарная до слез.

Вспомнил, как некрасиво и обидно было, когда Медведев первое интервью дал иностранным СМИ.

----------

Джигме (15.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Не интриг. Чего интриговать то? Просто Аджан пообщасля с Посольством. Особое внимание вызвала платность затвора в то время, как проезд Аджана оплачивает посольство.



> Это фактически плевок в сторону Дзенской общины Санкт-Петербурга.
> После такого я не думаю, что много людей других традиций придут на ритрит


Напротив. Они проявили добрую волю и понимание. Аджан Джаясаро уедет. А нам ещё вместе жить.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (12.05.2009), Raudex (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Да нет, Иван все гораздо проще. Топпер сегодня торпедировал возможность тайским учителям Тхеравады давать Дхарму в не-тхеравадинских общинах.




> А нам ещё вместе жить.


Вместе с кем? 




> Особое внимание вызвала стоимость затвора


Я так понимаю, речь шла о добровольной и необязательной дане, причем уже некоторое время назад вообще отмененной.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Отнюдь.  Например, мы будем общаться с Дацаном на тему лекции. Просто надо по-человечески подходить к вопросу и согласовывать визит. Проблемы то реально начались не из-за отказа вихары принять Аджана Джаясаро. А из-за личной неприязни и нежелания работать с вихарой.



> Я так понимаю, речь шла о добровольной и необязательной дане, причем уже некоторое время назад вообще отмененной.


Посмотрите внизу страницы. Обычно, когда пишут "Стоимость ретрита 500-600 руб" это означает входную плату.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> . Просто надо по-человечески подходить к вопросу и согласовывать визит.





> А из-за личной неприязни и нежелания работать с вихарой.


Так вроде уже выяснили, что это недоработка тайцев. Вот чью репутацию на самом деле прикрываем... С больной головы на здоровую. С Вихарой тут вообще-то никто не обязан "работать", здесь Россия и действуют российские законы.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Не интриг. Чего интриговать то? Просто Аджан пообщасля с Посольством. Особое внимание вызвала стоимость затвора в то время, как проезд Аджана оплачивает посольство.


Вы намекаете, что дзенки хотели поживится? Ужас какой.  :Frown: 

И все же вы одеяльце то утянули в последний момент, хотя времени было предостаточно, чтобы разобраться почему с вами не согласовано.  Впрочем чего я повторяюсь, все равно вы ничего на эту тему не объясняете почему вас раньше не волновало, а потом вдруг приспичило.
Короче, карма вам судья, я тоже ушла Евровидение глядеть.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Вся программа визита Аджана Джаясаро в Санкт-Петербурге, пойдёт через Буддавихару.
> Затвор будет проведён также в Буддавихаре. *Вход будет бесплатным*, а не по 500-600 рублей. Как планировалось ранее.


Ну что же.
Мы поняли, что у нас есть доброжелатель, когда нам пришлось объяснять ув. Сомпонгу как мы посмели просить деньги за медитации и учение (на самом деле речь шла о привычном всем взносе на ретрит). Мы пояснили ув. Сомпонгу нашу ситуацию в России. От взносов мы тоже решили отказаться и взять все расходу на себя (см. отредактированное объявление в треде - мы правда не смогли подредактировать сайт - не было веб-мастера). 
Готовы ли вы действительно поступить так же?

http://www.imaton.ru/main.php?action...seminar&id=384




> Ведущие:
> 
>     * Аджан Пхра Чатри Хемапандха (Буддхамкаро бхиккху), буддийский монах, настоятель храма «Ват Абхидхамма Буддавихара» в Горелово (г. Санкт-Петербург), выпускник Королевского Буддийского университета им. Махачулалонгкорна (г. Бангкок, Тайланд).
> 
> Практическая часть занятий будет проходить в буддийском храме в Горелово (г. Санкт-Петербург), для занятий необходима свободная одежда светлых и неярких тонов.
> ...
> Стоимость участия:
> 28.07-30.07 — 4800 руб.
> 08.10-10.10 — 4800 руб.

----------

Ersh (12.05.2009), Neroli (12.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Tiop (13.05.2009), Аньезка (12.05.2009), Норбу (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну что же.
> Готовы ли вы действительно поступить так же?
> 
> http://www.imaton.ru/main.php?action...seminar&id=384


Иматон - самостоятельная коммерческая организация к вихаре не относящаяся.  Это их финансовые вопросы. Аджан - только приглашённый преподаватель.



> Мы поняли, что у нас есть доброжелатель, когда нам пришлось объяснять ув. Сомпонгу как мы посмели просить деньги за медитации и учение (на самом деле речь шла о привычном всем взносе на ретрит). Мы пояснили ув. Сомпонгу нашу ситуацию в России. От взносов мы тоже решили отказаться и взять все расходу на себя (см. отредактированное объявление в треде - мы правда не смогли подредактировать сайт - не было веб-мастера).


Когда с форума исчезла цена, я так и понял, что это не от доброй воли.

----------


## Ersh

Между прочим, действия руководства Буддавихары фактически нарушают Основной Закон Российской Федерации, где говорится:




> Каждому гарантируется свобода совести, свобода вероисповедания, включая право исповедовать индивидуально или совместно с другими любую религию или не исповедовать никакой, свободно выбирать, иметь и распространять религиозные и иные убеждения и действовать в соответствии с ними.


,
фактически воспрепятствовав религиозной группе провести свое мероприятие.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009), Tiop (13.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Ну, если вы о законах заговорили, то поинтересуйтесь, разрешено ли религиозной группе приглашать иностранных проповедников.

----------


## Ersh

> Иматон - самостоятельная коммерческая организация к вихаре не относящаяся.  Это их финансовые вопросы. Аджан - только приглашённый преподаватель.


Аджан зарабатывает преподаванием медитации?

----------


## Ersh

> Ну, если вы о законах заговорили, то поинтересуйтесь, разрешено ли религиозной группе приглашать иностранных проповедников.


Вы за свои действия отвечайте, пожалуйста.




> Статья 20. Международные связи и контакты
> 
> 
> 1. Религиозные организации вправе устанавливать и поддерживать международные связи и контакты, в том числе в целях паломничества, участия в собраниях и других мероприятиях, для получения религиозного образования, а также приглашать для этих целей иностранных граждан.
> 2. Религиозные организации имеют исключительное право приглашать иностранных граждан в целях занятия профессиональной, в том числе проповеднической, религиозной деятельностью в данных организациях в соответствии с федеральным законодательством.





> Статья 7. Религиозная группа
> 
> 
> 1. Религиозной группой в настоящем Федеральном законе признается добровольное объединение граждан, образованное в целях совместного исповедания и распространения веры, осуществляющее деятельность без государственной регистрации и приобретения правоспособности юридического лица. Помещения и необходимое для деятельности религиозной группы имущество предоставляются в пользование группы ее участниками.
> 2. Граждане, образовавшие религиозную группу с намерением в дальнейшем преобразовать ее в религиозную организацию, уведомляют о ее создании и начале деятельности органы местного самоуправления.
> 3. Религиозные группы имеют право совершать богослужения, другие религиозные обряды и церемонии, а также осуществлять обучение религии и религиозное воспитание своих последователей.


Группе вроде не запрещено

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Попкорн забыт, началась народная забава "калометы"...

----------

Raudex (13.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Аджан зарабатывает преподаванием медитации?


А вы сами уточните. Я этих дел не касался. Знаю, что преподавателем в университете он работает. Но это монахам не запрещено.



> Вы за свои действия отвечайте, пожалуйста.


Постараюсь.



> Группе вроде не запрещено


Иностранных проповедников нельзя.

----------


## Бо

Ребята, давайте жить дружно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## warpig

> Попкорн забыт, началась народная забава "калометы"...


Если уж быть принципиальным, то к обеим сторонам - не так ли?

----------


## Ersh

> Иностранных проповедников нельзя.


Что-то я не вижу этого в законе.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Быть может вместо того, чтобы развивать конфликтную ситуацию, попробуем обнаружить ее корень, дабы он новых побегов не дал? Весь конфликт, видимо, стал продолжением каких-то прежних (и самое главное) непроговоренных как следует разногласий, раз Елена не поставила в известность ни устроителей визита из Англии о Буддавихаре, ни Буддавихару, ни Аджана. Это лучше проговорить сразу, дабы не получилась современная история знатока сутт и знатока Винаи, которые взаимными упреками и действиями посеяли рознь и оставили общину в сезон дождей без Будды.

----------

Zom (13.05.2009), Джигме (15.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 2. Религиозные организации имеют исключительное право приглашать иностранных граждан в целях занятия профессиональной, в том числе проповеднической, религиозной деятельностью в данных организациях в соответствии с федеральным законодательством.


Это о религиозной организации. 
А проведение: 



> 3. Религиозные группы имеют право совершать богослужения, другие религиозные обряды и церемонии, а также осуществлять обучение религии и религиозное воспитание своих последователей.


Осуществляется соотечественниками. Иначе уточняли бы, как в пп 2

----------


## warpig

> Иматон - самостоятельная коммерческая организация к вихаре не относящаяся.  Это их финансовые вопросы. Аджан - только приглашённый преподаватель.


Надо полагать, что в данном случае речь не идет о том, что буддийский монах дает учение людям, которые платят за это деньги (в три раза большие - для любителей арифметики)? Куда делась приципиальность?



> Когда с форума исчезла цена, я так и понял, что это не от доброй воли.


Взнос ушел именно от доброй воли. Ув. Сомпонг сказал, в некотором смысле удовлетворился нашим объяснением и мы решили взять все расходы сами (подумалось, что это хорошая идея).
 Хотя что уж тут теперь  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Друзья. Быть может вместо того, чтобы развивать конфликтную ситуацию, попробуем обнаружить ее корень, дабы он новых побегов не дал? Весь конфликт, видимо, стал продолжением каких-то прежних (и самое главное) непроговоренных как следует разногласий, раз Елена не поставила в известность ни устроителей визита из Англии о Буддавихаре, ни Буддавихару, ни Аджана. Это лучше проговорить сразу, дабы не получилась современная история знатока сутт и знатока Винаи, которые взаимными упреками и действиями посеяли рознь и оставили общину в сезон дождей без Будды.


я думаю, что сама ситуация заставит в будущем общаться более аккуратно. Часть вопросов, я надеюсь, будет решена в ходе представителей национального бюро по Буддизму Таиланда и представителей Совета Махатхер. Должны летом приехать.

----------


## Топпер

> Надо полагать, что в данном случае речь не идет о том, что буддийский монах дает учение людям, которые платят за это деньги (в три раза большие - для любителей арифметики)? Куда делась приципиальность?


Ещё раз повторяю: ИМАТОН - самостоятельная коммерческая организация. Аджан просто распространяет Дхамму. Он много где лекции читает: и в Дацане и у психологов и где-то ещё. Денег за свои лекции он не берёт. Сбор денег - на камме ИМАТОНА. Возможно, ему делают подношения. Но деньги для него точно не главное.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Джигме (15.05.2009), Кумо (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> я думаю, что сама ситуация заставит в будущем общаться более аккуратно.


Лучше бы откровенно.. Когда напряжение не допускается, то и узлы не затягиваются. Хотя это от всех сторон сразу зависит.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Осуществляется соотечественниками. Иначе уточняли бы, как в пп 2


Не факт. Если бы был запрет - он был бы четко обозначен. А так - что не запрещено, то разрешено. Но в любом случае препятствовать проведению ритрита ни вы, ни посольство не имеете права.

----------


## warpig

> Ещё раз повторяю: ИМАТОН - самостоятельная коммерческая организация. Аджан просто распространяет Дхамму. Он много где лекции читает: и в Дацане и у психологов и где-то ещё. Денег за свои лекции он не берёт. Сбор денег - на камме ИМАТОНА


Ну так и в том раскладе это была бы наша карма, а не Аджана  :Smilie:  Мы, так сказать, тушкой пошли бы  :Smilie: 

Но это уже будут судить читатели (не раз еще посмеются).

----------


## Ersh

Мне вдруг показалось, что Топпер вообще тут попал между двух огней. Если это так, то приношу свои извинения за резкости.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Мне то же самое показалось в отношении Елены.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Мне то же самое показалось в отношении Елены.


Елена, конечно, тоже выполняет поручение своего Учителя.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Не факт. Если бы был запрет - он был бы четко обозначен. А так - что не запрещено, то разрешено. Но в любом случае препятствовать проведению ритрита ни вы, ни посольство не имеете права.


Нет. В законе же сказано "*исключительное* право". Значит все остальные объединения, кроме организации, этого права не имеют, а религиозная организация - имеет.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

я для себя сделал вывод. Пусть практика освободит от страстей

----------

Бо (13.05.2009), Джигме (15.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Предлагаю вернуться к законам РФ, дабы прояснить ситуацию. 

Религиозные группы :
ст. 7. п.3
 Религиозные группы имеют право совершать богослужения, другие религиозные обряды и церемонии, а также осуществлять обучение религии и религиозное воспитание своих последователей. 

На сколько я знаю Буддавихара является религиозной группой ???

Теперь опираясь на это же закон, а так же на Конституцию РФ


ст.3.1 Иностранные граждане и лица без гражданства, законно находящиеся на территории Российской Федерации, пользуются правом на свободу совести и свободу вероисповедания наравне с гражданами Российской Федерации .... 

 а так же с.3.6
6. Воспрепятствование осуществлению права на свободу совести и свободу вероисповедания, в том числе сопряженное ... , с пропагандой религиозного превосходства... запрещается и преследуется в соответствии с федеральным законом..."


И Конституция РФ
ст.28 Каждому гарантируется свобода совести, свобода вероисповедания, включая право исповедовать индивидуально или совместно с другими любую религию или не исповедовать никакой, свободно выбирать, иметь и распространять религиозные и иные убеждения и действовать в соответствии с ними.


Так же хочу добавить, что организованный нами ретрит с Аджаном Сумедхо в 2007 году, на котором присутствовало около 90 чел, и который проводился на территории "Некомерческой организации" ( читайте закон), не нарушает Законы РФ.

В связи с вышеизложенным хочу спросить вас Топер. На какие Законы опираетесь вы требуя от нас просить у  Аджан Пхра Чатри разрешения ?

Т.е получается мы поступали законно, а позиция Буддавихары направлена на то, чтобы противостоять распространению учения тайскими учителям другими лицами, что прежде противоречит поведению буддиста, а тем более монаха.
Ну и карма ваша пострадает, о чем вас неоднократно предупреждали..

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (13.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

И еще, вы все время пытаетесь внушить участникам БФ, что тайское посольство и вообще весь тайский народ в обиде на Лену Пинчевскую и группу ее друзей практикующий  буддизм. 

Хочу пояснить всем участником, что представители Буддавихары жалуются на нас в посольство. Чем дело кончится не знаю.

Вчера Сампонг попросил меня еще раз откорректировать план мероприятий в Москве и Питере.
Только что получила ответ :

Dear Elena,
    Thank you. I have already forwarded your this email to Ajahn Jayasaro for consideration.
Best regards,
Sompong


В ответе ничего не сказано о том, что ретрита  котрый  организовывают я и мои друзья буддисты  отменяется.?????

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Ниролька береги себя !!!!

----------

Neroli (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Неугомонные то какие... "Британскоеотечествоопасности"!

----------

Raudex (13.05.2009), Джигме (16.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Неугомонные то какие... "Британскоеотечествоопасности"!


Британии не сделается ровным счетом ничего. 
А вот то, что в России внутри тхеравады у людей не будет выбора (только вот так как в Горелово) - вот это уже может быть проблема.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В связи с вышеизложенным хочу спросить вас Топер. На какие Законы опираетесь вы требуя от нас просить у  Аджан Пхра Чатри разрешения ?


На субординацию в Тайской Сангхе.



> Т.е получается мы поступали законно, а позиция Буддавихары направлена на то, чтобы противостоять распространению учения тайскими учителям другими лицами, что прежде противоречит поведению буддиста, а тем более монаха.
> Ну и карма ваша пострадает, о чем вас неоднократно предупреждали..


я же уже писал, что вам, насколько я понимаю, всё равно, как аукнется ваше приглашение для Сангхи. По сути, вы ставите в неудобное положение Аджана Джаясаро т.к. получилось бы, что он действует через голову Аджана Пхра Чари, который уполномочен Тайской Сангхой.



> И еще, вы все время пытаетесь внушить участникам БФ, что тайское посольство и вообще весь тайский народ в обиде на Лену Пинчевскую и группу ее друзей практикующий буддизм.


Нет, такого я не говорил. Я говорил от себя, а не от тайского народа. Елена, вы, как всегда, передёргиваете.



> Хочу пояснить всем участником, что представители Буддавихары жалуются на нас в посольство. Чем дело кончится не знаю.


Ок. Вот пускай Посольство и Аджан Пхра Чатри сами решают. В конце концов - это их компетенция -  решать подобные вопросы.

----------


## Neroli

> Хочу пояснить всем участником, что представители Буддавихары жалуются на нас в посольство.


Монахи-ябеды.  :Smilie: 




> Чем дело кончится не знаю.


От обилия информации посла разорвет на сотню маленьких посольчиков. Россия великая страна!




> Ниролька береги себя !!!!


Лена, ты тоже.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2009), warpig (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Ок. Вот пускай Посольство и Аджан Пхра Чатри сами решают. В конце концов - это их компетенция -  решать подобные вопросы.


А наше дело, внести в этот процесс прозрачности. Назрело.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

У тайского посольства и Аджана Пхра Чатри нет никакой особой компетенции на территории Российской Федерации. Аджан Пхра Чатри, грубо вмешиваясь во внутренние дела российских религиозных групп выказывает неуважение российским гражданам. Это не по его приглашею сюда приезжает в конце концов, гражданин Великобритании.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), warpig (13.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> На субординацию в Тайской Сангхе.


Не поняла? Объясните пожалуйста, что вы имеете ввиду?????????

----------


## Топпер

Российские граждане приглашают монаха Тайской Сангхи через Тайское Посольство. С этим надо считаться.

----------


## Топпер

> Не поняла? Объясните пожалуйста, что вы имеете ввиду?????????


Субординация

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Российские граждане приглашают монаха Тайской Сангхи через Тайское Посольство. С этим надо считаться.


А где это написано? Кто это установил?

----------


## Топпер

Написано в  монашеском паспорте Аджана Джаясаро. И, насколько я понимаю, в вашем письме. Видимо там есть нечто вроде адреса: "господину Послу Королевства Таиланд"

----------


## Neroli

> Российские граждане приглашают монаха Тайской Сангхи через Тайское Посольство. С этим надо считаться.


А почему тогда само Тайское Посольство не обратило внимание российских граждан на установленную субординацию? Или они тоже не в курсе?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

А что написано у Аджана Чатри в паспорте?

----------


## Ersh

> Российские граждане приглашают монаха Тайской Сангхи через Тайское Посольство. С этим надо считаться.


А с российскими гражданами на территории Российской Федерации представители Королевства Таиланд не должны считаться? Ваша тайская субординация - ваше внутреннее тайское дело.
Ща пойду писать ноту протеста в Посольство.

----------

Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Maks

Давайте опустим резкие выражения.
Я уверен, что Топпер действуют искренне с благими намерениями, стремясь распространять буддизм и сохранять его Учение в чистоте.
Так же и Елена действует искренне с благими намерениями во имя Учения Будды, отдавая этому много сил.

На сколько я понимаю, приглашающей стороной является тайское посольство. Поэтому они должны были в первую очередь связаться и согласовать все с Аджаном Пхра Чатри.
А тайское посольство не является ни религиозной группой, ни организацией так что разговор о религиозных группах ни к чему.
Приезд Аджана Сумедхо и Титамеды был организован не официальными структурами поэтому там действовали другие правила. Этот же приезд организован официально. Поэтому это вопрос официальных лиц. И почему тайцы не связались с Пхра Чатри – это вопрос. Но пусть они сами разбираются. И жаловаться надо именно на них, а не на тех волонтеров, кто просто технически помогает все обустроить. Тем более, что у нас ни кто не знает правил тайской общины.

Из-за этого конфликта пострадала и Буддавихара, которую тайцы не поставили в известность, и Лена Пинчевская, которая уже много сил вложила в организацию другого расписания. Поэтому взаимный обмен эмоциями понятен. Но не надо на него обращать внимание.

То что ретрит будет в Буддавихаре – это хорошо, тем более, что бесплатно.
Только теперь Топперу надо согласовать все это технически с Еленой и работать вместе. 

И было бы хорошо потом на будущее узнать правила, чтобы не возникало таких ситуаций.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Fat (13.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Pema Sonam (13.05.2009), Raudex (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009), Аньезка (13.05.2009), Бо (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А с российскими гражданами на территории Российской Федерации представители Королевства Таиланд не должны считаться? Ваша тайская субординация - ваше внутреннее тайское дело.
> Ща пойду писать ноту протеста в Посольство.


Напишите. Это будет очень хорошей характеристикой российских буддистов: воспользоваться помощью Посольства, а потом его же охаивать.

----------

Джигме (16.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> То что ретрит будет в Буддавихаре – это хорошо, тем более, что бесплатно.
> Только теперь Топперу надо согласовать все это технически с Еленой и работать вместе. 
> 
> И было бы хорошо потом на будущее узнать правила, чтобы не возникало таких ситуаций.


Полностью согласен.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Напишите. Это будет очень хорошей характеристикой российских буддистов: воспользоваться помощью Посольства, а потом его же охаивать.


1. Я не пользовался помошью посольства
2. Я не буду жаловаться в посольство на посольство)))

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> То что ретрит будет в Буддавихаре – это хорошо, тем более, что бесплатно.
> Только теперь Топперу надо согласовать все это технически с Еленой и работать вместе.


Надо сказать, что мы пока слышали, что ретрит будет в Горелово только от Топпера. Такое и раньше случалось.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

У нас  в  Бурятии , тоже  раньше  такая  же  ситуация  была ,вроде  есть  БТСР  и  все  условия  там  созданы  для  приглашения  и  проживания  учителей  .И  получалось  ,что  учение  давалось  непонятно  где , хотя  есть  огромный  дацан.Так же  здесь  получается , мне  кажется  не  зря  дост.Аджан  Пхра  Чатри  создавал    Буддавихару  для  дальнейшего  развития  именно  Тхеравады , и  что  бы  все  приежавшие  учителя  имели  хоть  какую то  резиденцию.Не  вина  Буддавихары  ,что  она  находится  не  в  центре.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), PampKin Head (13.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009), Джигме (16.05.2009), Кумо (13.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только теперь Топперу надо согласовать все это технически с Еленой и работать вместе.


"Оне ж Титамеду на порог не пускают и не уважают Сангху на западе!" http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=12

+ не пустили "погостить" независимого организатора питерских ретритов... тут то все и понеслось..



> В данном конкретном случае Адж.Джаясаро, нас тоже косвенно "информируют", "дают понять", что мы тут не к месту, хотя именно нас попросили помочь с организацией в Англии и *мы взяли на себя ответственность. Лена не получила ответа от Аджана Чатри, где она спросила - можно ли погостить в Буддавихаре, чтобы помочь с организацией*.

----------


## Maks

> Надо сказать, что мы пока слышали, что ретрит будет в Горелово только от Топпера. Такое и раньше случалось.


Просто тут весь вопрос в официальности. Если задействованы официальные структуры (посольство), то надо согласовывать с Пхра Чатри.

По моему, тут нет проблемы. Давайте устроим ретрит в Горелово и все будут довольны. Просто надо все согласовать.

----------

Zom (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> + не пустили "погостить" независимого организатора питерских ретритов... тут то все и понеслось..


Не хотел касаться этого вопроса в теме. Но всё же скажу: то, что мы не пускали Титамеду - неправда. Единственное, что мы попросили - это переодется в белую одежду в соответствии с тайской традицией. Это - вполне законное требование т.к. Титамеда не является бхиккхуни или саманери. То, что она не захотела пойти на такое условие - теперь подаётся, как то, что мы якобы её не пустили.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), PampKin Head (13.05.2009), Raudex (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Просто тут весь вопрос в официальности. Если задействованы официальные структуры (посольство), то надо согласовывать с Пхра Чатри.
> 
> По моему, тут нет проблемы. Давайте устроим ретрит в Горелово и все будут довольны. Просто надо все согласовать.


Насколько я понимаю, посольство которое выступило инициатором приезда как раз и согласовывает - с вихарой и с нами по-отдельности.

----------


## Zom

Эх, тема жестяк. Давненько такого не показывали на телеканале БФ.

По сути Макс правильно всё сказал. Есть тайцы - есть тайские монахи. Пусть они сами всё решают, это их отношения, и надо это понимать и учитывать. И надо было именно тайцев спрашивать как чего делать, чтобы конфликтов не получилось. 

Я уверен, что если бы Аджан Джаясаро был не Аджаном Джаясо, а Джаясаро Саядо - никто бы и слова не сказал. Достопочтенный Ратанасара Махатхера тоже приезжает, и тайской Буддавихары это никак не касается - у него своя приглашающая сторона, свой график - ему ничего в такой ситуации согласовывать не пришлось бы (и не приходилось никогда, насколько я знаю по его прошлым визитам). А тут ситуация несколько иная, и это надо бы понимать.

----------

Maks (13.05.2009), Raudex (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Не хотел касаться этого вопроса в теме. Но всё же скажу: то, что мы не пускали Титамеду - неправда. Единственное, что мы попросили - это переодется в белую одежду в соответствии с тайской традицией. Это - вполне законное требование т.к. Титамеда не является бхиккхуни или саманери. То, что она не захотела пойти на такое условие - теперь подаётся, как то, что мы якобы её не пустили.


Для человека который не снимает эту одежду 12 лет это невыполнимое условие. Почему вы не предложили ей это сделать, когда она гостила вместе с Аджан Сумедхо?

----------

Neroli (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Аньезка (13.05.2009), Норбу (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Здесь еще и заблуждение:

- а-а-а, нас в Горелово заставят отказаться от махаянского Прибежища и поэтому представители других традиций не поедут туда, а ведь Аджан Джаясаро просил возможности контактировать с большим количеством людей....

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Для человека который не снимает эту одежду 12 лет это невыполнимое условие.


Была бы бхиккхуни - было бы невыполнимым - и более того, даже абсурдным условием.
А так - чего такого? Если человека приглашают куда-то и просят одеться соответствующе - его не должно ломать одеться по-другому. По крайней мере буддиста это ломать не должно бы... тем более с таким стажем.

----------


## Топпер

> Для человека который не снимает эту одежду 12 лет это невыполнимое условие.


Почему? Она же не бхиккхуни и не саманери. Было бы правильным, если бы она сняла.



> Почему вы не предложили ей это сделать, когда она гостила вместе с Аджан Сумедхо?


Визит уже проходил. Не хотели его срывать. Но внутренне не были согласны с этим. Когда же, на следующий год разговор пошёл заранее и было время для обсуждения - известили её о наших условиях.

В любом случае обвинение Буддавихары в том, что мы не пустили Титамеду - не соответствует действительности. В таком заявлении присутствует элемент эмоционального домысливания.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Raudex (13.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

Вот так бы объяснили ей в присутствии Аджана Сумедо. Однако не стали?

----------


## Zom

> Вот так бы объяснили ей в присутствии Аджана Сумедо. Однако не стали?


А вдруг она бы скандал закатила? Тогда в неловкое положение попали бы все, а не только она одна. И больше всех попал бы сам Аджан Сумедо - с позволения которого ей и разрешили надеть эти одежды.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

Она бы просто уехала.

----------


## Zom

Ну так это и есть скандал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не хотел касаться этого вопроса в теме. Но всё же скажу: то, что мы не пускали Титамеду - неправда. Единственное, что мы попросили - это переодется в белую одежду в соответствии с тайской традицией. Это - вполне законное требование т.к. Титамеда не является бхиккхуни или саманери. То, что она не захотела пойти на такое условие - теперь подаётся, как то, что мы якобы её не пустили.


А почему реликвии впоследствии не приняли? )

----------


## warpig

> Ну так это и есть скандал.


Эх, это разве скандал...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, нужно просто констатировать: создание нового женского института привело к расколу тайской Сангхи... Или это просто процесс формирования оригинальной британской.

И последствия уже стоят в полный рост.

----------


## Аминадав

> А так - чего такого? Если человека приглашают куда-то и просят одеться соответствующе - его не должно ломать одеться по-другому. По крайней мере буддиста это ломать не должно бы...


Насколько я понимаю, это было бы нарушением тех обетов, которые она приняла. В британском ответвлении традиции Ачарии Ча к обетам силадхары относятся так же, как и к другим наборам буддийских обетов.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), warpig (13.05.2009), Аньезка (13.05.2009), Норбу (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Собственно, нужно просто констатировать: создание нового женского института привело к расколу тайской Сангхи... Или это просто процесс формирования оригинальной британской.
> 
> И последствия уже стоят в полный рост.


Позиция Сангхи по-поводу женского монашества, вовсе не такая однозначная на Шри-Ланке и даже в Таиланде последнее время.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Позиция Сангхи по-поводу женского монашества, вовсе не такая однозначная на Шри-Ланке и даже в Таиланде последнее время.


... и называется это раскол Сангхи.

Если люди так кардинально решили вопрос с созданием нового типа женского монашества, то почему не решить так же кардинально вопрос с вегетарианством? Ведь всем будет лучше! (с) Девадатта.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Насколько я понимаю, это было бы нарушением тех обетов, которые она приняла. В британском ответвлении традиции Ачарии Ча к обетам силадхары относятся так же, как и к другим наборам буддийских обетов.


Какого конкретно обета?
А потом - что ещё за обеты силадхары? В Винае, насколько я знаю, не прописаны никакие силадхары, и посему с этой точки зрения никаких нарушений нет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

Насколько принципиальны противники женского монашества в остальных правилах монашеской дисциплины, чтобы обосновано говорить о расколе?

----------


## Raudex

Зря снова подняли тему силадхар, теперь драка никогда не закончится

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Обеты силадхары почти повторяют обеты бхиккхуни; они включают правила по поводу ношения монашеской одежды. Термин "силадхара" был введен как компромис между тайской церковной иерархией и желанием британской ветки ТЛТ предоставить лучшие условия практики для женщин.

В Винае также ничего не говорится по поводу того, какого цвета и вида одежду должны носить женщины на територии буддийских монастырей.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А почему реликвии впоследствии не приняли? )


Вроде бы, не предлагали.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вроде бы, не предлагали.


Чудны дела твои, Господь Кришна!

----------


## Zom

> Обеты силадхары почти повторяют обеты бхиккхуни; они включают правила по поводу ношения монашеской одежды. Термин "силадхара" был введен как компромис между тайской церковной иерархией и желанием британской ветки ТЛТ предоставить лучшие условия практики для женщин.
> 
> В Винае также ничего не говорится по поводу того, какого цвета и вида одежду должны носить женщины на територии буддийских монастырей.


Странно.. а я слышал что у них всего 10 обетов, а не 344 или сколько там.
В любом случае - силадхара - это "частная организация" так сказать по отношению к традиционным буддийским обетам и это не бхиккхуни. Соответственно и отношение к ним не должно быть как к монахиням - ни со стороны монахов, ни со стороным мирян. С этой точки зрения более чем правомерно попросить их снять одежды и надеть другие. 

Точно также, например, я могу принять обет не сидеть на стульях по пятницам. И если будет пятница и меня пригласят в гости - я буду стоять. Это мои обеты. Но я не должен обижаться, если мне вдруг скажут - приглашаем вас в гости, но пожалуйста, будьте добры, садитесь за стол - не надо над всеми тут стоять -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Raudex (02.11.2009), Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я понимаю, это было бы нарушением тех обетов, которые она приняла. В британском ответвлении традиции Ачарии Ча к обетам силадхары относятся так же, как и к другим наборам буддийских обетов.


Что за "традиция Аджана Ча"? Нет никакой отдельно "традиции Аджана Ча". В Тайской Сангхе есть Дхаммаютникая и Маханикая.

Что касается обетов силадхары - в Винае такого нет.  И подобные решения должны приниматься не отдельными настоятелями, а наверное, как минимум Советом Махатхер соответствующей никаи.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько принципиальны противники женского монашества в остальных правилах монашеской дисциплины, чтобы обосновано говорить о расколе?


я думаю, что не дело мирянина начинать выяснение этих вопросов. У Аджана Пхра Чатри есть своё начальство.

----------

Читтадхаммо (13.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Вроде бы, не предлагали.


Дост. Титамеда пыталась связаться с вихарой чтобы приехать в гости. Ей передали, что пока она не снимет монашеские одежды ее в вихару не пустят.
Поскольку ей передали реликвии не для вихары, а для России вообще, она решила оставить их в Дальмасе. 

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=11377

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (13.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Аньезка (13.05.2009), Норбу (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> А вдруг она бы скандал закатила? Тогда в неловкое положение попали бы все, а не только она одна. И больше всех попал бы сам Аджан Сумедо - с позволения которого ей и разрешили надеть эти одежды.


И  здесь присутствует элемент домысливания.

----------


## Ersh

И то дело - здесь мы не обсуждаем вопрос с женской Сангхой в Тхераваде.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И то дело - здесь мы не обсуждаем вопрос с женской Сангхой в Тхераваде.


Леш, но понятно же, что "ноги" сегодняшнего конфликта "ростут" именно из тех проблем... И именно несводимость позиций по данным вопросам приводит к тому, что сейчас вместо сотрудничества для выполнения вполне определенной задачи имеем "разбор полетов".

----------

Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Леш, но понятно же, что "ноги" сегодняшнего конфликта "ростут" именно из тех проблем... И именно несводимость позиций по данным вопросам приводит к тому, что сейчас вместо сотрудничества для выполнения вполне определенной задачи имеем "разбор полетов".


Ну мы не решим же те проблемы, даже если захотим. Дим. Это на самом деле не твои, не мои проблемы, не Лены и не Топпера. Все хотят как правильно, и не хотят плохого.
Но факт вот такой - люди готовили визит, вложили свои силы и средства (да, несмотря на то, что посольство оплачивает), работали общины, которые не имеют никакого отношения к тайской Сангхе, договаривались, решали проблемы, что-то арендовали.
Пришел Топпер по поручению Чатри, и все перетянул на себя. Какое он имеет право вмешиваться в деятельность дзенских общин? Какое он имеет право решать, где и с кем проводить ритриты? Каким образом он в результате таких действий пытается говорить о сотрудничестве? Ведь всем было ясно, что с самого начала Вихара сотрудничать ни с кем не будет. Но чтобы вот так безапелляционно порушить то, что создавалось не ими и не для них...

Напоминаю, что в ординации Титамеды участвовали чаньские монахини, и по нашим правилам она считается полной монахиней.

----------

Neroli (13.05.2009), Samadhi Undercover (13.05.2009), Аньезка (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Напоминаю, что в ординации Титамеды участвовали чаньские монахини, и по нашим правилам она считается полной монахиней.


Не знал. А можно попросить более подробную информацию?
 Если бы она была чаньской монахиней, это решило бы, наверное, решило многие проблемы.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Не знал. А можно попросить более подробную информацию?
>  Если бы она была чаньской монахиней, это решило бы, наверное, решило многие проблемы.


Ну, может, не в ее конкретном случае, не знаю точно, но в возрождении женского монашества в Тхераваде они участвовали.
Это, собственно решало проблему... литургической неполноты тайской Сангхи. Ну да ладно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но факт вот такой - люди готовили визит, вложили свои силы и средства (да, несмотря на то, что посольство оплачивает), работали общины, которые не имеют никакого отношения к тайской Сангхе, договаривались, решали проблемы, что-то арендовали.


Леш, но ведь началось все с "пустите меня пожить, а буду организовывать альтернативный семинар", а не "давайте совместно организуем так, чтобы всем было замечательно"...




> Пришел Топпер по поручению Чатри, и все перетянул на себя. Какое он имеет право вмешиваться в деятельность дзенских общин? Какое он имеет право решать, где и с кем проводить ритриты? Каким образом он в результате таких действий пытается говорить о сотрудничестве?


Собственно, это их мнение. Или его, или структур тайской Сангхи.

Если вам кажется, что оно не имеет оснований, то дзенские общины могут не обращать на эти мнения внимания и обосновать свою позицию Наставнику, который приезжает. Он же пусть сам и решает, как будет лучше в данной ситуации.




> Ведь всем было ясно, что с самого начала Вихара сотрудничать ни с кем не будет. Но чтобы вот так безапелляционно порушить то, что создавалось не ими и не для них...


А к Вихаре обращались с предложениями о сотрудничестве в данном вопросе?




> Напоминаю, что в ординации Титамеды участвовали чаньские монахини, и по нашим правилам она считается полной монахиней.


Титамеда и с нами бок о бок сидела курс Пховы. Наверное, надо теперь считать ее еще и ваджрной сестрой/дакини...

----------

Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

> приглашающей стороной является тайское посольство. Поэтому они должны были в первую очередь связаться и согласовать все с Аджаном Пхра Чатри.


"Приглашающей стороной является тайское посольство" - уже становится заклинанием. А тут же  невооруженным глазом видно, что речь на 14 страницах идет о реструктуризации отношений внутри российской тхеровадинской Сангхи и ее отношениях с другими традициями здесь, в России. 

"они должны были в первую очередь.."  Получается, что мы пытаемся домысливать за других, что они должны делать.  А они сделали так , как сделали и все всех устраивало до определенного момента,  а последующее давление и прочее  на них началось извне. 

Теперь, чтобы пригласить и  встретиться с Учителем,  нужны"согласования", а как все это выглядит, как тонкости Винаи или отношения внутри тайской Сангхи,  дело пятое.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Fat (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Титамеда и с нами бок о бок сидела курс Пховы. Наверное, надо теперь считать ее еще и ваджрной сестрой/дакини...


Она ещё и передачу на  Пхову получала?  :EEK!:

----------


## Аньезка

> Она ещё и передачу на  Пхову получала?


Дост. Титамеда присутствовала на ретрите и практиках, но сказать точно, была ли она на посвящении, мы не можем. Не обратили внимания.

----------


## Ersh

> Если вам кажется, что оно не имеет оснований, то дзенские общины могут не обращать на эти мнения внимания и обосновать свою позицию Наставнику, который приезжает. Он же пусть сам и решает, как будет лучше в данной ситуации.


Я думаю, это непременно будет сделано. И не только ему.

----------


## Fat

> Титамеда и с нами бок о бок сидела курс Пховы. Наверное, надо теперь считать ее еще и ваджрной сестрой/дакини...


Её одежды там кого-нибудь напрягали?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Норбу (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Её одежды там кого-нибудь напрягали?


Как то не было времени провести социологическое исследование.

Хотя не понятно, какое это имеет отношение к расколу в тайской Сангхе.

P.S. Кстати, биография Джамгона Конгтрула Ринпоче: его заставили вновь принимать обеты, когда он попал в Камцанг Кагью (и это несказанно его печалило). Посему тема далеко не оригинальна.

+ "в чужой монастырь со своим уставом..." (с) народный поговорка

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Её одежды там кого-нибудь напрягали?


Нет, конечно. Рядом еще сидел то ли японский, то ли корейский монах в своих одеяниях. Никого это не волновало и никого не выгоняли.

----------

Fat (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009)

----------


## Fat

> + "в чужой монастырь со своим уставом..." (с) народный поговорка


Так как раз получается, что в чужом монастыре все нормально, в своем проблемы  :Smilie: 

И если Аджан Джаясаро принадлежит той части расколотой сангхи, где от вида Титамеды в монашеских одеждах в обморок не падают, то зачем прилагать столько усилий, чтобы перенести всю программу в Вихару с её принципиальной последовательно отстаиваемой обратной позицией? Зачем лишний раз расчесывать гондурас?

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Норбу (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Закройте эту тему, сотрите!!! Смотреть невозможно на это!

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так как раз получается, что в чужом монастыре все нормально, в своем проблемы


С течением времени везде начинаются схожие движняки... "благими намерениями..."

----------


## Zom

> И если Аджан Джаясаро принадлежит той части расколотой сангхи, где от вида Титамеды в монашеских одеждах в обморок не падают, то зачем прилагать столько усилий, чтобы перенести всю программу в Вихару с её принципиальной последовательно отстаиваемой обратной позицией? Зачем лишний раз расчесывать гондурас?


Что-то какая-то подмена понятий пошла. Причём тут принадлежит/не принадлежит, падает в обморок/не падает - дело вообще не в этом, а в том, что следует всё делать по-правильному через официально уполномоченных лиц.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так как раз получается, что в чужом монастыре все нормально, в своем проблемы 
> 
> И если Аджан Джаясаро принадлежит той части расколотой сангхи, где от вида Титамеды в монашеских одеждах в обморок не падают, то зачем прилагать столько усилий, чтобы перенести всю программу в Вихару с её принципиальной последовательно отстаиваемой обратной позицией? Зачем лишний раз расчесывать гондурас?


Таки, принадлежит? Тогда просто надо объявить "Аджан ..., британская Сангха (Дхаммауют)"... И тогда со стороны тайской вопросов просто не последует.

+ люди, при появлении Вихары ситуация немного поменялась: в РФ появилась не просто Вихара, а представительство тайской Сангхи... Считайте, что это такое тхеравадинское "РПЦ"... Это не ребята-дауншифтеры в оригинальных одеждах, а вполне официальная структура.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Что-то какая-то подмена понятий пошла. Причём тут принадлежит/не принадлежит, падает в обморок/не падает - дело вообще не в этом, а в том, что следует всё делать по-правильному через официально уполномоченных лиц.


Елена - официально уполномоченное Аджаном Сумедхо и Аджаном Джаясаро лицо по этому визиту. Посольство контактирует с ней, как с устроителем визита.
Интересно, как Топпер и Аджан Чатри, будучи обременены монашескими обетами, возьмут на себя переорганизовать уже организованное.
И немаловажно - только то, что Лена Пинчевская устраивает этот визит обеспечивает интерес к нему со стороны дзенков. Если Вихара все проведет у ссебя, не думаю, что это будет сильно кому-то интересно. Еще один тхеравадинский ритрит.

----------


## Топпер

> Елена - официально уполномоченное Аджаном Сумедхо и Аджаном Джаясаро лицо по этому визиту. Посольство контактирует с ней, как с устроителем визита.


т.е. прямой эмейл Аджана Джаясаро всё-таки был.

----------


## Ersh

> т.е. прямой эмейл Аджана Джаясаро всё-таки был.


Что такое прямой е-мейл? Елена получила эти полномочия от Аджана Сумедхо не по емейлу, естественно.

----------


## Топпер

Прямой эмейл - это эмейл Аджана Джаясаро. В противоположность общению с ним через господина Сомпонга.

----------


## Tiop

> + люди, при появлении Вихары ситуация немного поменялась: в РФ появилась не просто Вихара, а представительство тайской Сангхи... Считайте, что это такое тхеравадинское "РПЦ"... Это не ребята-дауншифтеры в оригинальных одеждах, а вполне официальная структура.


Человек для вихары, или вихара для человека?

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Прямой эмейл - это эмейл Аджана Джаясаро. В противоположность общению с ним через господина Сомпонга.


Я не знаю, наверное у Аджана Джаясаро есть прямой емейл. Но по этому ритриту идет общение через господина Сампонга. 
У меня, может быть есть прямой емейл Дмитрия Анатольевича. Но давать его я не имею право никому, без официального на то разрешения я не имею права. Так понятно?

----------

Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> И немаловажно - только то, что Лена Пинчевская устраивает этот визит обеспечивает интерес к нему со стороны дзенков. Если Вихара все проведет у ссебя, не думаю, что это будет сильно кому-то интересно. Еще один тхеравадинский ритрит.


Интересно.. а если бы в Буддавихаре настоятелем был бы Аджан Сумедо - она бы тоже решила проводить ретрит в Павловске...?

----------


## Топпер

> Я не знаю, наверное у Аджана Джаясаро есть прямой емейл. Но по этому ритриту идет общение через господина Сампонга.


У меня есть сомнения насчёт того, что общение насчёт визита Аджана шло *только* через господина Сомпонга.
Ну, да ладно. Это уже вчерашний разговор.

----------


## Fat

> Что-то какая-то подмена понятий пошла. Причём тут принадлежит/не принадлежит, падает в обморок/не падает - дело вообще не в этом, а в том, что следует всё делать по-правильному через официально уполномоченных лиц.


Представитель посольства вполне официальное лицо, государственное, и как можно понять по приведенным тут ранее постам программа визита была с ним практически согласована, и эта программа предполагала визит и лекцию в вихаре, где и были бы оказаны все соответствующие риспекты кому следует.  И все могли бы быть счастливы.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Представитель посольства вполне официальное лицо, государственное, и как можно понять по приведенным тут ранее постам программа визита была с ним практически согласована, и эта программа предполагала визит и лекцию в вихаре, где и были бы оказаны все соответствующие риспекты кому следует. И все могли бы быть счастливы.


А в полномочия представителя посольства разве входит управление религиозными делами? Я всегда считал, что подобными вещами занимается тайская сангха - коим официальным представителем в РФ является Буддавихара СПБ (а посольство может лишь _помочь_ в решении каких-то вопросов - точно также как я (как пример) могу *помочь* встретить Аджана, скажем, в аэропорту - но при этом не имею права расписать для него программу - куда ему следует ехать, а куда не следует - где ему делать ретрит, а где ретрита делать он не должен.).

----------


## Fat

> А в полномочия представителя посольства разве входит управление религиозными делами? Я всегда считал, что подобными вещами занимается тайская сангха - коим официальным представителем в РФ является Буддавихара СПБ.


Здесь писали, что Аджана Джаясаро приезжает в россию по приглашению тайского посольства. По вашему получается, что посольство должно было сначала в вихаре спросить на это разрешение.  Но судя по постам топпер узнал о приезде аджана на бф, то есть никакой коммуникации на эту тему между посольством и вихарой не было. Но к посольству у представителей вихары похоже претензий нет...

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

> По вашему получается, что посольство должно было сначала в вихаре спросить на это разрешение.


Да, мне кажется, что так должно было быть. 
Но может я и не прав - [то что выше] это мои догадки. Только сами Аджаны и официальные лица Тайланда знают как что должно быть.

----------

Fat (13.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот такая непростая карма у организаторов. Споры случаются во всех общинах. Хорошо бы, чтобы ясность возобладала. Возможно Дхарма подвергается опасности вследствие послаблений или, напротив, излишней строгости. А возможно, лишь крепнет, вызревая.

Хотелось бы, чтобы Дхарма оставалась во главе всех принимаемых решений. Мудрости всем участникам и благодарность организаторам, невзирая на сложности и трения.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (13.05.2009), Fat (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Zom (13.05.2009), Норбу (14.05.2009), Этэйла (13.06.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Я все-тки так и не поняла, почему нельзя оставить все как есть? Пусть даже всё организованно не по понятиям Тайской Сангхи, но все уже организовано. И ретрит в Павловске уже бесплатный. И посещение Аджаном Джаясаро Дацана и Буддавихары возможно.  И Посольство ранее вроде уже все утвердило. 
Что может пострадать при таком раскладе? Дхарма? Какая-то иллюзорная репутация? Самолюбие Вихары? Что именно?

----------

Fat (14.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Tiop (13.05.2009), Этэйла (13.06.2009)

----------


## Mylene

> Если частный визит - зачем тогда устраивать лекции и ретриты?
> У нас вот приезжали самые разные высокопоставленные монахи - с частными визитами - и у них не было в программе ни лекций, ни медитаций. Всё верно - приехали, посмотрели, уехали. Может я конечно ошибаюсь, но по-моему любая общественная работа монаха за рубежом должна быть согласована с тайской сангхой.


Я уже спрашивала выше, насчет почему тайское посольство предпочло обратиться не к официальному представительству тайской сангхи в России, а к частному лицу  Лене Пинчевской. Ответа не последовало. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=17

Рискую показаться навязчивой, но я бы рекомендовала на этот вопрос ответить если не публично, то хотя бы себе.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Neroli (13.05.2009), Tiop (13.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что может пострадать при таком раскладе? Дхарма? Какая-то иллюзорная репутация? Самолюбие Вихары? Что именно?


Если ветераны Великой отечественной, приглашенные, например, в Берлин, в первую очередь идут на прессконференцию, а потом в баню, а не к могиле неизвестного солдата, то это наморщит лоб всем остальным ветеранам и скажется как на его репутации, и на репутации всех остальных ветеранов и на репутации всей Победы в целом. Или сын, возвращаясь в родной город, в первую очередь должен навестить родителей, а не бежать в кино, переночевать у друзей, а потом и к родным можно. Это просто правильно и никаких объяснений "почему так?" не требует. И конечно, решать все должен сам Аджан Джаясаро, напрямую контактируя с Буддавихарой. Полагаю..

----------


## Won Soeng

Если ветераны приедут в Пномпень - должны ли они искать могилу неизвестного солдата?
Если сын приезжает в город, где никогда не был, должен ли он искать, не оказались ли в этом городе по случайности кто-то из его родных?

Ни к чему так уж морализировать возникшую ситуацию. Во всякой организации есть более и менее радикально настроенные участники. И обсуждения их позиций и принципов не обязательно способствуют нахождению паритета, компромисса или хотя бы понимания. Иногда достаточно констатации различия во взглядах. Как мы обычно это делаем здесь на форуме, чтобы не разжигать холивары.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я уже спрашивала выше, насчет почему тайское посольство предпочло обратиться не к официальному представительству тайской сангхи в России, а к частному лицу  Лене Пинчевской. Ответа не последовало. 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=17
> 
> Рискую показаться навязчивой, но я бы рекомендовала на этот вопрос ответить если не публично, то хотя бы себе.


Патамушта Лена Пинчевская - почти официальный представитель британской Сангхи. А местные представители ... не выказали в свое время должного уважения к британским экспериментам (и продолжают упорствовать в своих тайских темах; как было сказано "не уважают европескую Сангху", "не пускают на порог", "просят подобающе правилам их Вихары одеваться").

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Raudex (02.11.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Если ветераны приедут в Пномпень - должны ли они искать могилу неизвестного солдата?


Когда в Пномпене находится монумент, посвященный воину-освобиделю, и выясняется, что там захоронен его отец и дед, тогда предусмотрительные организаторы, уважающие и гражданство ветерана, и его родственные узы, заранее (и с радостью) уповещают его о возвожностях и всячески способствуют посещению им этих мест, уважая его интересы и интересы его родственников (которые, как оказывается, там тоже живут), а не желая самим  в первую очередь воздать ему почести и послушать, как оно там, на войне было.




> Ни к чему так уж морализировать возникшую ситуацию.


Согласен. Однако в первую очередь нужно учитывать пожелания самого Аджана Джаясаро, заботясь о его (а не только о своих) интересах, поставив его в известность о Буддавихаре и снабдив контактами с ней. Далее он сам в состоянии решить, когда, куда и как.

----------


## Neroli

> ... Это просто правильно и никаких объяснений "почему так?" не требует. И конечно, решать все должен сам Аджан Джаясаро, напрямую контактируя с Буддавихарой. Полагаю..


Если бы это было "просто правильно" и очень важно, то Аджан Джаясаро знал бы об этом (он давно монах и давно в Тайланде) и попросил бы устроителей связаться с официальным представителем Тайской Сангхи в России (или как-то так). Если это описаца как важно!!!
Но за 29 лет монашества он, видимо, всё еще не в курсе какой-то там субординации. Так может никакой субординации и не существует?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Саша П. (13.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но за 29 лет монашества он, видимо, всё еще не в курсе какой-то там субординации. Так может никакой субординации и не существует?


В монашеской общине? С учетом того, что монах должен быть приписан к какому то монастырю и времени держания обетов.

----------

Джигме (16.05.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

> Так может никакой субординации и не существует?


" Общество, в котором нет дифференциации по цвету штанов - не имеет будущего!" (с)

----------


## Neroli

> В монашеской общине? С учетом того, что монах должен быть приписан к какому то монастырю и времени держания обетов.


Он еще и аббатом в лесном монастыре был 5 лет. Наверняка был в курсе организационных вопросов.

----------


## Саша П.

> ...в первую очередь нужно учитывать пожелания самого Аджана Джаясаро /.../, поставив его в известность о Буддавихаре и снабдив контактами с ней. Далее он сам в состоянии решить, когда, куда и как.


Все-таки , думаете, сам -  в состоянии?! 

Продлагаю  обсудить необходимость впредь ставить в известность в присутствии не менее, чем трех свидетелей, и обязательно под подпись. "Поставлен..." Можно кровью.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Он еще и аббатом в лесном монастыре был 5 лет. Наверняка был в курсе организационных вопросов.


Скорее всего Аджан Джаясаро обратился к Аджану Сумедо (он же был в прошлом году здесь) и Аджан Сумедо порекомендовал тех, кто в прошлом году организовывал и в  прошлогоднем байкоте не участвовал.

----------

Ersh (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Норбу (14.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

Да к тому же ответа на вопрос почему в самой Буддавихаре вспомнили о субординации только* через месяц* после информации о визите так и нет. 
А на сайте была инфа что:



> В Россию Аджан Джаясаро был приглашен московским тайским посольством.


http://www.forest-sangha.ru/
Если так важно и "так положенно", могли бы сразу вмешаться. а раз не вмешались, значит не так уж и важно.

----------

Fat (13.05.2009), Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Скорее всего Аджан Джаясаро обратился к Аджану Сумедо (он же был в прошлом году здесь) и Аджан Сумедо порекомендовал тех, кто в прошлом году организовывал и в  прошлогоднем байкоте не участвовал.


Выходит Аджан Сумедхо тоже не в курсе субординации.   :Mad: 
Причем о Буддавихаре он знает, он там был http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...60&postcount=1

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Давно не заходил на БФ, тема порадовала, прочитал на одном дыхании, даже о поп-корне забыл  :Big Grin:  Если что-то в мире и меняется, то не в лучшую сторону, как правило  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

> Давно не заходил на БФ, тема порадовала, прочитал на одном дыхании, даже о поп-корне забыл  Если что-то в мире и меняется, то не в лучшую сторону, как правило


Тут люди в общем-то ругаются из-за того, как дело лучше организовать. Как организовать визит учителя, чтобы всем было хорошо. Еще несколько лет тому назад даже подумать было смешно, чтобы две группы пытались перетянуть к себе наставника, на лучшие условия :Smilie:  

А те, кто ни при делах, лучше пусть кушают попкорн. Хоть какая практика.

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009), Raudex (14.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

Есть предложение вынести это обсуждение в отдельную тему начиная с вопроса Zom'a с  названием, например, "Обсуждение организации приезда Аджан Джаясаро"). А в изначальной оставить только действительную информацию о плане мероприятий.

Иначе людям, которые захотят прийти трудно будет отделить обсуждение от действительной программы.

Информация о программе, в том числе и ретрите остается актуальной (мы получили подтверждение вчера от ув.Сомпонга). То есть он состоится в Павловске.

Еще раз о том, как все происходит.
Аджан Джаясаро был приглашен тайским посольством и оно же координирует и утверждает программу. Лену попросили помочь с организацией. Поскольку тайское посольство представлено людьми - носителями данной традиции и к тому же  дипломатической организацией, мы считаем, что им лучше известно как правильно ( в том числе и в смысле субординации, хотя мы до этого обсуждения слышали только про одну установленную Буддой - старшинству согласно количеству лет в Ордене).

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2009), Ersh (14.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009), Neroli (14.05.2009), Raudex (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Тогда я ничего вообще не понимаю  :Frown:  т.к. у меня противоположная информация от Аджана Пхра Чатри.
Ладно, будем разбираться.




> Есть предложение вынести это обсуждение в отдельную тему начиная с вопроса Zom'a с названием, например, "Обсуждение организации приезда Аджан Джаясаро"). А в изначальной оставить только действительную информацию о плане мероприятий.


Пока нет смысла. Дня через три, надеюсь, всё будет окончательно ясно. Тогда будет смысл разделить темы.

----------


## Solano

> Тогда я ничего вообще не понимаю  т.к. у меня противоположная информация от Аджана Пхра Чатри.


Вы меня простите, что вмешиваюсь, но мне сдаётся, что тогда всё дело именно в Дост. Аджане Чатри. И это печально.

Поясняю - мне, как буддисту в традиции Тэравада, эта полемика не даёт покоя, скажу даже больше, после прочтения всех 17-ти страниц этого ужаса, хочется говорить теперь, что я просто Буддист. 

Я вижу здесь лишь человеческие амбиции, а не желание работать на благо Дхаммы.

Подозреваю, что могут быть натяжки с обеих сторон, но позиция представителей гореловской вихары мне кажется несимпатичной и бюрократической. 

К тому же - я не слышал ни одного плохого слова в адрес представителей Дальма-сы и мой личный опыт общения с ними, как в рамках ретрита с Дост. Аджаном Сумедхо (отлично, к слову сказать, организованного), так личного, даёт мне представление о них, как о честных людях и настоящих буддистах.

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2009), Fat (14.05.2009), Neroli (14.05.2009), Pema Sonam (14.05.2009), Tiop (14.05.2009), Аньезка (14.05.2009), Норбу (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Поясняю - мне, как буддисту в традиции Тэравада, эта полемика не даёт покоя, скажу даже больше, после прочтения всех 17-ти страниц этого ужаса, хочется говорить теперь, что я просто Буддист.


Не торопитесь, пожалуйста. Это хорошая практика. Мы практикуем в реальном мире, и люди бывают ошибаются. Никого пребывание в русле определенной традиции не делает априори другим - лучше или хуже. Это наша личная работа - делать так, чтьобы уважали людей и через это уважали традицию.
Если бы в традиции Тхеравада не было бы очень достойных людей - этого треда не было, и столько людей из других общин не трудилось бы над тем, чтобы Аджан Джаясаро приехал бы сюда.

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Won Soeng (14.05.2009), Аньезка (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Я все-таки разделю темы, и если что, то мы будем вносить изменение в расписание.

----------

Won Soeng (14.05.2009)

----------


## Solano

> Не торопитесь, пожалуйста. Это хорошая практика. Мы практикуем в реальном мире, и люди бывают ошибаются. Никого пребывание в русле определенной традиции не делает априори другим - лучше или хуже. Это наша личная работа - делать так, чтьобы уважали людей и через это уважали традицию.
> Если бы в традиции Тхеравада не было бы очень достойных людей - этого треда не было, и столько людей из других общин не трудилось бы над тем, чтобы Аджан Джаясаро приехал бы сюда.


Я не тороплюсь, но как это ни парадоксально, не относясь ни к одной, ни к другой группе, чувствую личную ответственность. Возможно, кто-то скажет, что легко болтать языком и прочее, но мне было не легко написать то, что я написал, но не написать этого я не мог...

----------


## Топпер

> Я все-таки разделю темы, и если что, то мы будем вносить изменение в расписание.


Давайте ещё пару дней подождём. Я попросил Аджана Пхра Чатри созвонится с Посольством и всё же расставить все точки над "и". Надеюсь, что после этого можно будет вывесить окончательную информацию.

----------

Solano (14.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Образ жизни складывается из поступков, последовательных усилий и взглядов.
Пытаться найти правых или виноватых - заблуждение. Ситуация показывает, что карма обоих сторон формирует условия для определенного противостояния, если не конфликта. Не быть обусловленными такой кармой - великое достоинство. 
И Лена могла бы не таить неприязни к Вихаре, прощая некоторые взгляды. Тем более, что  здесь нет принципиальной позиции, такой, какая есть у дост. Аджана Пхра Чатри. Мы же знаем, что Буддавихара в Горелово создается как фундамент для очень строгой Тхеравады (что может показаться - даже слишком строгой). С другой стороны, Аджан Пхра Чатри так же мог бы не противостоять так явно существенно более либеральным взглядам учителей других линий Тхеравады, понимая, что чем более строгую общину предстоит создавать, тем больше требуется времени. Ученики сами выбирают большую строгость, когда осознают ее пользу. Но множество учеников все еще не осознают и им нужны более мягкие учителя, дающие время осознать причины привязанности к произвольным трактовкам, мягкой дисциплине и прочих выражениях "личной свободы".
Тем более следует учитывать разницу в приоритетах линии Тхеравады и линии Дзен. Хотя бы как признание факта этой разницы. 

Официальный представитель - это очень хорошо, но это не избавляет от неправильных взглядов, которые могут быть даже у очень долго и тщательно практикующих и обучающихся монахов. Но и настаивать на признании ошибки - так же следствие неправильных взглядов. Признание перед сангхой требуется тогда, когда ошибка осознана признающимся. 

Это касается и взглядов Топпера или Аджана Пхра Чатри на то, что ошибку совершает Аджан Джаясаро.

Если уж морализировать возникшую ситуацию, то не для того, чтобы кто-то восторжествовал, а кто-то обиделся, а для того, чтобы признать, ситуация сложилась не в момент, когда Лену попросили помочь с организацией, а когда у Лены сложились определенные ошибочные взгляды на Вихару, сначала излишне очаровательные, а затем излишне разочарованные. 

Аджан Пхра Чатри замечательно обученный учитель Дхармы и Винаи, но это не значит, что его опыт исчерпывающий. В дзен есть коан последнего слова. Этот коан о том, что каждая ошибка может быть незамедлительно превращена в Дхарму, если она не сокрыта неведением.

Практика уважительного и доброжелательного отношения призвана создавать правильный образ жизни, в котором упорствование в заблуждениях если и не исключается, то в значительной степени устраняется.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009), Raudex (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Zom (14.05.2009), Марица (26.05.2009), Норбу (14.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

BTR, а вы заправский резонер, вы этого сами не видите? Уже несколько раз в этой теме свой взгляд "sub speciae aeternitatis" изволили высказать...

----------


## Zom

BTR, всё правильно. Но только нюанс в том, что в этой ситуации всё очень непросто, и одной доброжелательностью тут не отделаться. Помимо доброжелательости есть ещё такая вещь как мудрость - то есть умелое и правильное видение ситуации. Когда мудрости не достаёт (а это впорядке вещей - никто не будда), то вот и создаётся такой клубок проблем. Другой вопрос конечно, что печально наблюдать, как из-за отсутствия мудрости начинает уменьшаться взаимное уважение и доброжелательность. Советую участникам данной дискуссии обратить внимание именно на этот факт. Как говорится - "всё ясно, но осадочек-то остался". Вот нужно практиковать так, чтобы осадочка-то не оставалось [при любых исходах] -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009), Raudex (14.05.2009), Solano (14.05.2009), Won Soeng (14.05.2009), Аминадав (14.05.2009), Марица (26.05.2009), Сергей Муай (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> Давайте ещё пару дней подождём. Я попросил Аджана Пхра Чатри созвонится с Посольством и всё же расставить все точки над "и". Надеюсь, что после этого можно будет вывесить окончательную информацию.


Тогда и будем вносить изменения в официальный релиз, а всю непроверенную и имеющую потенциал 100 раз измениться информацию лучше обсуждать здесь.

Кстати, судя по всему, Дацан отпал в результате стремления соблюсть субординацию.

----------

Tiop (14.05.2009), Саша П. (14.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, а вы заправский резонер, вы этого сами не видите? Уже несколько раз в этой теме свой взгляд "sub speciae aeternitatis" изволили высказать...


Давайте психотерапию проведем в персональных сообщениях, если Вы не против.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, всё правильно. Но только нюанс в том, что в этой ситуации всё очень непросто, и одной доброжелательностью тут не отделаться. Помимо доброжелательости есть ещё такая вещь как мудрость - то есть умелое и правильное видение ситуации. Когда мудрости не достаёт (а это впорядке вещей - никто не будда), то вот и создаётся такой клубок проблем. Другой вопрос конечно, что печально наблюдать, как из-за отсутствия мудрости начинает уменьшаться взаимное уважение и доброжелательность. Советую участникам данной дискуссии обратить внимание именно на этот факт. Как говорится - "всё ясно, но осадочек-то остался". Вот нужно практиковать так, чтобы осадочка-то не оставалось [при любых исходах] -)


Верно, Zom. Выше я уже упоминал о мудрости. Просто показалось важным напомнить о том, что возникающее неуважительное отношение возникает по причине недостатка мудрости, а воздержание от такого неуважительного отношения помогает к ней вернуться.

----------


## Fat

Мудрость без метода - заслуга на ветер  :Smilie:   Искусных действий не доставало. Искусных, а не так чтобы переть танком. (ИМХО конечно же)

----------


## Топпер

Получил письмо из посольства. Мне ответили, что основной затвор пройдёт в Буддавихаре.

----------


## Ersh

То, что основной затвор пройдет в Буддавихаре совершенно не отменяет затвора в Павловске.

----------

Won Soeng (19.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Получил письмо из посольства. Мне ответили, что основной затвор пройдёт в Буддавихаре.


Что значит "основной"? Если их будет - два (в Горелово и в Павловске), то это было бы здорово.

----------

Ersh (18.05.2009), Neroli (18.05.2009), Pema Sonam (18.05.2009), Solano (19.05.2009), Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Марица (26.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вот так и написано: "Главный ритрит будет проводится в Буддавихаре. Что касается проведения ритрита Еленой, то это её дело".

И в конце приписали:"Хотим утвердить, что Елена Пинчевская не является организатором визита в Россию Аджана Джаясаро".

В расписании присланном из Посольства на Павловск выделено только утро 4 июня, насколько я понимаю. Т.к. в расписании на 3 июня ничего про Павловск нет.


Сейчас позвонили из Посольства в вихару и просили организовать транспорт для Аджана Джаясаро.

Кто в Питере координирует визит с вашей стороны?

----------


## warpig

Визит в Питере координирует Елена Пинчевская (разумеется, в своей области).

Если будут трудности с транспортом - у нас есть договоренность на месте с людьми. Телефоны должны были вам передать.

----------


## Топпер

Телефоны нам не передали. Сомневаюсь, что в Посольстве есть телефоны людей с которыми "договорились на месте".



> Визит в Питере координирует Елена Пинчевская (разумеется, в своей области).


С кем координирует в Питере?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

И в конце приписали:"Хотим утвердить, что Елена Пинчевская не является организатором визита в Россию Аджана Джаясаро".

А я нигде и не говорю, что я являюсь организатором визита в Россию Аджана Джаясаро. Организатором визита является господин Сомпонг. Я же являюсь организатором встреч буддистов Москвы с Аджаном Джаясаро 30 мая, 1 июня  а с 3 го июня вечера по 4  до 16.00 ретрита в Павловске.


Сейчас позвонили из Посольства в вихару и просили организовать транспорт для Аджана Джаясаро.
Насчет транспорта волноваться не стоит, все уже организовано и согласовано с господином Сомпонгом.


Кто в Питере координирует визит с вашей стороны?[/QUOTE]
-Вы же меня уже по телефону спрашивали. Я ж вам сказала кто

----------

Mylene (18.05.2009), Neroli (18.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> И
> Насчет транспорта волноваться не стоит, все уже организовано и согласовано с господином Сомпонгом.


Ок.



> И 
> А я нигде и не говорю, что я являюсь организатором визита в Россию Аджана Джаясаро. Организатором визита является господин Сомпонг. Я же являюсь организатором встреч буддистов Москвы с Аджаном Джаясаро 30 мая, 1 июня  а с 3 го июня вечера по 4  до 16.00 ретрита в Павловске.


И вот по поручению господина Сомпонга мне написали, что "главный ритрит будет в Буддавихаре". Что мы с этим делать будем?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Ок.
> 
> И вот по поручению господина Сомпонга мне написали, что "главный ритрит будет в Буддавихаре". Что мы с этим делать будем?


 мы ничего. а вы?

----------

AlekseyE (19.05.2009), Fat (26.05.2009), Neroli (18.05.2009), Solano (19.05.2009), Tiop (18.05.2009), Аньезка (18.05.2009), Норбу (18.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Топпер уже сорвал встречу с Аджаном Джаясаро в Дацане. Давайте, пусть он еще и транспорт организует. И все остальное. Интересно, на какие деньги?
ЗЫ. Если кому-то захочется прислать мне См-ску наподобими той, которые получила одна из участниц дискуссии - не шифруйтесь, пожалуйста. Будьте мужчиной.

----------

Neroli (18.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> мы ничего. а вы?


т.е. вы не готовы прислушиваться к пожеланию Посольства?

----------


## Ersh

> т.е. вы не готовы прислушиваться к пожеланию Посольства?


Не передергивайте. Главный ритрит - будет в Буддавихаре, хотите СуперГлавный. Хотите - Вселенский ритрит. Но и в Павловске будет - маленькиий, второстепенный... Вы не хотите, чтобы в Павловске что-то было? Или Вы хотите, чтобы Елена организовывала ритрит в Буддавихаре?

----------

Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Норбу (19.05.2009), Этэйла (13.06.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если крошки в постели мешают спать, все же стоит встать и вытрясти их. Но хоть в какой-нибудь раз стоит подумать, стоит ли приносить в постель еду.

Требования почтения - это как еда в постели. Еда нужна организму, но не настолько, чтобы лениться принимать ее в положенном месте. Почтение необходимо, но требование почтения - это подсыпание в постель крошек.

----------

Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Главное, чтобы сам Аджан Джаясаро был не в курсе, что вокруг его визита такие страсти разыгрались. А то в следующий раз усомнится приезжать ли.

----------

Tiop (19.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не передергивайте. Главный ритрит - будет в Буддавихаре, хотите СуперГлавный. Хотите - Вселенский ритрит. Но и в Павловске будет - маленькиий, второстепенный... Вы не хотите, чтобы в Павловске что-то было? Или Вы хотите, чтобы Елена организовывала ритрит в Буддавихаре?


я не передёргиваю. Я хочу только, чтобы Елена, как она и заявляла, работала сообща. Теперь она уже игнорирует и желание Посольства. 
В Буддавихаре, по её плану никакого затвора не предусмотрено, не вселенского, не суперглавного. Ибо пол дня - это не затвор.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер. Какая здесь правильная ситуация?
Не любит Вас Елена. Факт?
Вы не любите Елену. Факт?
Что есть правильное поведение в данной ситуации?
Можно ли заставить человека любить? Даже Буддиста?

Презрение - правильное поведение?
Бханте, есть правильный выход. Для всех. Какое правильное действие, когда ситуация накалена и раздражает участников?

Простите, если вольно или невольно послужил причиной Вашему расстройству и неприязни.

Пусть не останется преград к нормализации ситуации и нормализации отношений.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), Solano (21.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Правильным действием было бы обсуждение расписания визита и его коррекция.

----------

Zom (19.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Можно быть хорошим знатоком Дхаммы, Винаи и Абхидхаммы, но теряться в некоторых ситуациях о том, как они должны быть применены. Поэтому нужно чтобы Дхамма, Виная и Абхидхамма были сутью выражаемой не только мыслями и речью, но так же и поведением, образом жизни. А для этого - взгляды должны быть Дхаммой, а порывы - Винаей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильным действием было бы обсуждение расписания визита и его коррекция.



Что прежде - действия или отношение? В каком случае исправление отношений затруднено? Что не сделано? Что не принято и не понято?

У неправильных, некорректных, непродуктивных, неконструктивных отношений есть причины. Возможно ли человеку понимающему поведение (ум) живых существ игнорировать эти причины и условия в которых эти причины порождают свои плоды?

Вся эта ситуация - тоже наша практика. Практика правильных взглядов. Практика того, чтобы вернуться к правильным взглядам и снова начать от них.

Упрямство отличается от настойчивости в исходной мотивации.
Можно ожидать встречного шага. Можно мотивировать встречный шаг. Можно попросить о встречном шаге. Можно спросить, что мешает его сделать. Если всего этого не делать, получается требование встречного шага. 

Можно сделать столько встречных шагов, сколько нужно, чтобы поверили и пошли навстречу. Иногда это долго. Это и называют кармой, разве нет?

----------

Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Очень прошу многоуважаемых участников не ожесточать сердце в отношении Буддавихары и Бханте Топпера. Дорога вокруг болота только выглядит долгой.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

Раз тема вызвала такой ажиотаж, считаю необходимым сообщить, как официальный руководитель дзэн-центра "Дэ Хва Сон Вон" Школы Дзэн "Кван Ум", что организаторы этого мероприятия не связывались с администрацией дзэн-центра.
О намерении провести у нас ретрит я узнал еще в марте от членов нашего центра, и через них неоднократно просил, не имея чести быть знакомым, организаторов связаться со мной по телефону или е-майлу, чтобы прояснить ситуацию. Мне тоже было интересно, почему имея храм своей традиции и более чем доброжелательное отношение его организаторов к проведению там пратик, люди хотят провести это в другом месте. Возможно, моя просьба не дошла до адресата. На чьей совести лежит это мне не известно. В любом случае, хочу отметить, что дзэн-центр "Дэ Хва Сон Вон" не имеет отношения к организации ретрита и визита уважаемого монаха Аджана Джаясаро. И что ретритный центр в Павловске открыт для посещения наставниками разных традиций и является совместным проектом с хозяином этого дома, с которым и состоялась договоренность о мероприятии.
В заключение хотел бы добавить, что формальные правила взаимоотношений как раз и созданы для того, что бы взаимоотношения и ситуации были предельно ясными. В данном случае, организаторы не сочли нужным воспользоваться этим ни в отношении нас, ни в отношении Буддавихары. Поэтому, большая просьба организаторов не упоминать дзэн-центр "Дэ Хва Сон Вон" в объявлениях о своей программе.
Спасибо за вашу деятельность в распространении Дхармы. Но быть корректным по отношению ко всем организациям, традициям и правилам взаимоотношений принятым в них - это тоже практика.

с уважением,
Макаров Михаил
Аббат дзэн-центра "Дэ Хва Сон Вон"
Школы Дзэн "Кван Ум"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), PampKin Head (19.05.2009), Raudex (19.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009), Кумо (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> я не передёргиваю. Я хочу только, чтобы Елена, как она и заявляла, работала сообща. Теперь она уже игнорирует и желание Посольства. 
> В Буддавихаре, по её плану никакого затвора не предусмотрено, не вселенского, не суперглавного. Ибо пол дня - это не затвор.


Расписание (за исключением одного дня) составлено ув. Сомпонгом, а  не Леной.
Даже про то, что решено провести еще и ретрит в вихаре мы_ пока слышали только от Топпера_  (хотя, что могло бы быть лучше двух ретритов - каждый старался бы у себя). Никаких новостей мы от ув. Сомпонга на этот счет не получали.
Делайте свой ретрит. Займитесь, наконец, созиданием своего, а не разрушением усилий других.

----------


## Топпер

> Расписание (за исключением одного дня) составлено ув. Сомпонгом, а  не Леной.
> Даже про то, что решено провести еще и ретрит в вихаре мы_ пока слышали только от Топпера_  (хотя, что могло бы быть лучше двух ретритов - каждый старался бы у себя). Никаких новостей мы от ув. Сомпонга на этот счет не получали.
> Делайте свой ретрит. Займитесь, наконец, созиданием своего, а не разрушением усилий других.


Если господин Сомпонг внесёт изменения в расписание пребывания в Петербурге, вы примете это?

----------


## warpig

> Если господин Сомпонг внесёт изменения в расписание пребывания в Петербурге, вы примете это?


Спорить с ним мы не будем, конечно, но мнение выскажем (до этого момента мы ни ему, ни Аджану Джаясаро, про наши "трудности" не говорили).

----------


## Топпер

> Спорить с ним мы не будем, конечно, но мнение выскажем (до этого момента мы ни ему, ни Аджану Джаясаро, про наши "трудности" не говорили).


Ок.

----------


## warpig

> Макаров Михаил
> Аббат дзэн-центра "Дэ Хва Сон Вон"
> Школы Дзэн "Кван Ум"


Михаил, мы попросту не знали, что Вы являетесь тем самым лицом с которым надо официально согласовывать такого рода вещи (хотя Ваш мэйл я получил от ChongKwan, но в его сообщении не было ни упоминания ни должности, ни  императива в смысле необходимости формального согласования).  Поэтому когда  Лена вернулась в Россию и начала заниматься, она просто общались с теми с кем уже была знакома. 

В любом случае, мы понимаем вашу позицию, и уберем упоминания о вашем центре.

В вихаре же информацию получили информацию уже давно, но предпочли не обсуждать с нами ничего, а просто представить одержимыми корыстью людьми перед посольством. Поскольку вихара действует в таком курсе уже давно, у нас нет ощущения той самой дружественности, которую Вы упоминали. 

Это продолжение ответа на вопрос, почему оно происходит не на территории вихары, который  уже прозвучал неоднократно (в том числе я и озвучивал его Александру).

Аджан Джаясаро хочет пообщаться с большим кругом буддистов в разных местах. Есть люди у которых отношения с вихарой не складываются и их количество растет.

----------


## warpig

> Ок.


Понятное дело, что если вы ему скажете, что мы готовы изменить расписание, то это будет лукавством с вашей стороны.
Мы  ему объясним, что его мнение является решающим, но с вашей позицией мы не согласны.

----------


## Топпер

> МВ вихаре же информацию получили информацию уже давно, но предпочли не обсуждать с нами ничего, а просто представить одержимыми корыстью людьми перед посольством.


Данил, мы вас не заставляли ставить ценник за затвор. Так, что не перекладывайте "с больной головы на здоровую".



> Аджан Джаясаро хочет пообщаться с большим кругом буддистов в разных местах. Есть люди у которых отношения с вихарой не складываются и их количество растет.


А можно узнать у кого *в Петербурге* отношения с вихарой не складываются до такой степени, что они бы не смогли придти на лекцию в вихару?
Подозреваю, что к этим людям относятся только московские организаторы.



> Понятное дело, что если вы ему скажете, что мы готовы изменить расписание, то это будет лукавством с вашей стороны.


Данил, не решайте, пожалуйста за нас, да ещё и заранее, что мы скажем в Посольстве.
Вы уже тут достаточно всяких предположений и откровенной неправды в адрес вихары понаписали.


> Мы ему объясним, что его мнение является решающим, но с вашей позицией мы не согласны.


Ок.

----------

Raudex (19.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

> Данил, мы вас не заставляли ставить ценник за затвор. Так, что не перекладывайте "с больной головы на здоровую".


Придется повторить еще раз. Объяснение о том, как в России обычно участники коллективно покрывают расходы было принято ув. Сомпонгом полностью. 
Это был единственный вопрос к нам. Исходил он от вихары, которая ни сделала ни малейшей попытки обсудить его с нами и знала, что мы место будем арендовать.

http://www.imaton.ru/main.php?action...seminar&id=384

Еще раз ссылка, о затворе проводимом на территории вихары ее настоятелем (и владельцем собственности), которая и в самом деле содержит ценник:



> Ведущие:
> Аджан Пхра Чатри Хемапандха (Буддхамкаро бхиккху), буддийский монах, настоятель храма «Ват Абхидхамма Буддавихара» в Горелово (г. Санкт-Петербург), выпускник Королевского Буддийского университета им. Махачулалонгкорна (г. Бангкок, Тайланд).
> 
> Практическая часть занятий будет проходить в буддийском храме в Горелово (г. Санкт-Петербург), для занятий необходима свободная одежда светлых и неярких тонов.
> 
> Стоимость участия: 
> 28.07-30.07 — 4800 руб.
> 08.10-10.10 — 4800 руб.


Вы думаете люди идиоты?



> А можно узнать у кого *в Петербурге* отношения с вихарой не складываются до такой степени, что они бы не смогли придти на лекцию в вихару?
> Подозреваю, что к этим людям относятся только московские организаторы.


Вам что - имена нужны?
Вот телефоны людей которые нам помогают, мы как поняли, нужны чтобы вы могли им звонить и на них давить. Этот процесс уже пошел.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы думаете люди идиоты?


Не вижу разницы между "идиотом", который платит 4800 и другим "идиотом", который платит 600... Или ничего не платит.

----------


## Топпер

> Придется повторить еще раз. Объяснение о том, как в России обычно участники коллективно покрывают расходы было принято ув. Сомпонгом полностью.


В принципе, не было принято. Особенно, если учесть, что билеты покупали не вы, а Посольство.



> Это был единственный вопрос к нам. Исходил он от вихары, которая ни сделала ни малейшей попытки обсудить его с нами и знала, что мы место будем арендовать.


Вихара вот уже две недели предлагает вам провести затвор Аджана Джаясаро у себя бесплатно. А заодно обеспечить и транспорт и проживание. То, что вы отказываетесь - это уже не вина вихары, а ваша вина. И единственная причина отказа - это не логика, а эмоции. 



> http://www.imaton.ru/main.php?action...seminar&id=384
> 
> Еще раз ссылка, о затворе проводимом на территории вихары ее настоятелем (и владельцем собственности), которая и в самом деле содержит ценник:


Вот так люди и проявляются: стоило прижать хвост, как сразу в ход идут самые грязные приёмы.
Специально для вас уточню, что один такой семинар ИМАТОНА осенью проводил я. Денег за это ИМАТОН мне не платил.
Если у вас есть какие-либо доказательства того, что Аджан Пхра Чатри требовал с ИМАТОНа деньги за занятия - предоставьте их пожалуйста. Мне тоже будет интересно почитать. Если же доказательств нет - не утруждайтесь. Таким образом вы себя не прикроете.



> Вам что - имена нужны?


Да, конечно. Без этого ваши утверждения выглядят, как клевета.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009)

----------


## warpig

Ну так предложили бы ИМАТОНУ проводить бесплатно у вас. Написали бы в посольство.

----------

Tiop (19.05.2009), Аньезка (19.05.2009), Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Neroli

А я вообще не понимаю, почему Лена должна что-то организовывать в вихаре. Тут было сказано, что организатором является Тайское Посольство, Посольство обратилось в вихару: "у вас будет ретрит". 
Теперь вихара вопит: "Лена, давай все тут организовывай". Причем тут Лена, объясните мне?
Получается оффициальные представители Тайской Сангхи в России не способны организовать у себя ретрит?

----------

Нагфа (05.05.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Да, конечно. Без этого ваши утверждения выглядят, как клевета.


Прочитав этот трэд я бы к вам ни за какие каврижки, например.

----------

Solano (21.05.2009), Tiop (19.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так предложили бы ИМАТОНУ проводить бесплатно у вас. Написали бы в посольство.


Пожалуйста, пишите в Посольство. Это ваше право.

----------


## Топпер

> Прочитав этот трэд я бы к вам ни за какие каврижки, например.


Мы про Питер говорим. То, что часть участников солидаризируются с Еленой просто из эмоций для меня не новость.

----------

Raudex (19.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Михаил, мы попросту не знали, что Вы являетесь тем самым лицом с которым надо официально согласовывать такого рода вещи (хотя Ваш мэйл я получил от ChongKwan, но в его сообщении не было ни упоминания ни должности, ни  императива в смысле необходимости формального согласования).  Поэтому когда  Лена вернулась в Россию и начала заниматься, она просто общались с теми с кем уже была знакома.


В таком случае, приношу извинения за членов нашего дзэн-центра, видимо ваших друзей, которые не до конца прояснили ситуацию. 
Из своего опыта - я бы не стал договариваться о каких-либо мероприятиях в Буддавихаре или Дацане через своих друзей, минуя общение с руководителями этих общин. Так же, как не мог бы я и пригласить одного из наших учителей, минуя одобрения ведущего учителя нашего центра, который отвечает за учение в нашей стране, ни один из них просто сам бы этого не допустил, какие бы личные взаимоотношения у них не были.

Мы же долгое время сотрудничали с Вихарой, пользовались гостеприимством - в течении года там проходили наши практики и ретриты в выделенном под эти нужды и отремонтированном нами отдельном зале. И я, проживая там, был свидетелем взаимопомощи разных буддийских традиций. И как раз из-за несоблюдения формальных правил и случаются такие вещи. Которые с разных сторон могут выглядеть совершенно по разному. Зная, сколько трудностей бывает при организации таких мероприятий, сочувствую организаторам и желаю чтобы противоречия скорее завершились и визит уважаемого Аджана Джаясаро принес пользу множеству чувствующих существ  :Wink:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), PampKin Head (19.05.2009), Raudex (19.05.2009), Solano (21.05.2009), Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Возможно мне только кажется, но ответственность за мягкую, доброжелательную инициативу в прояснении правильных отношений к организованным структурам лежит на тех, кто в этих структурах состоит и тем более их администрирует. 

Такое уже случалось раньше, и произойдет в будущем неоднократно.

Я всего лишь почитатель школы Кван Ум, хотя были времена, когда я помогал проводить ретриты, и я помню как минимум две истории, когда разные люди давали понять, что именно они главные уполномоченные и отзывались о других людях сдержанно, порой - показательно сдержанно. 

Это действительно в природе людей. Что же тут поделать?

Не стоит делить власть раньше времени. Раньше того, как появились "подданные". 

Разумеется, организованная, постоянно действующая структура - это куда лучше стихийно организуемых непостоянных едва ли не разовых встреч.

И понятно, что усилия по поддержанию регулярной организации куда больше.

Но это вовсе не значит, что не стоит уважать усилий друг друга и искать взаимные претензии и обвинения.

Не должно быть более важным вопрос "кто здесь главный" только для того, кто сам хочет быть главным.

Мне приятно знать, что по вопросам Тхеравадинской (Тайской) Сангхи есть официальный представитель в Санкт-Петербурге, есть Вихара.

Мне приятно знать, что уже долго действует официальный центр школы Кван Ум в Санкт-Петербурге.

Но на мой взгляд, инициатива "на местах" не становится от этого неуместной. Когда-то эти официальные представители не были таковыми и стали ими именно за счет своей инициативности. Но если теперь инициатива будет направлена на то, чтобы всю инициативу подвести под себя - предположу, что через пару лет могут появиться и другие официальные представители. 

И дело тут не в субординации, а в желании казаться больше и значительнее, чем есть на самом деле.

Не в обиду будет сказано, прошу прощения, если все-таки задел чувства.

Пусть инициативы будут мирными. Лояльность рождается доверием. Контринициативы (как и революции) рождаются как от незнания, так и от разочарования. Может быть воздерживаться от создания поводов в очаровании?

----------

Solano (21.05.2009), Спокойный (19.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мы про Питер говорим. То, что часть участников солидаризируются с Еленой просто из эмоций для меня не новость.


Иногда стоит извиняться, лишь потому, что становишься причиной эмоций, даже целиком и полностью не по своей вине. Это работает, если это искреннее отношение и желание эти эмоции далее не разжигать, а позволить им угаснуть. Ведь отношение имеет направленность. Эмоции есть поведение, выражение замыслов, взглядов.

----------


## Tiop

Да вообще-то это ещё вопрос, какие именно полномочия имеет дост. пхра Чатри, действительно ли он имеет право _официально_ _представлять_ тайскую сангху, и т.д. и т.п.

Я на слово верить не привык (скорее привык не верить  :Smilie:  )

----------

Solano (21.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Мы про Питер говорим. То, что часть участников солидаризируются с Еленой просто из эмоций для меня не новость.


Если вас интересует только Питер, то почему тогда вы называете себя представителями Тайской Сангхи в *России*?  :Frown:

----------

AlekseyE (19.05.2009), Solano (21.05.2009), Tiop (19.05.2009), Аньезка (19.05.2009), Этэйла (13.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Если вас интересует только Питер, то почему тогда вы называете себя представителями Тайской Сангхи в *России*?


я просил подтверждения того, что в Питере есть якобы люди, ряды которых ширятся, которые ни при каких обстоятельствах не придут на встречу в Горелово. 
Давайте не будем расширять вопрос. 
Да и вообще, не усугубляйте разборки. Вы не относитесь ни к организаторам, ни к вихаре, ни к посольству, ни к центру в Павловске, ни к представителям Аджана Джаясаро.

----------


## Топпер

> Да вообще-то это ещё вопрос, какие именно полномочия имеет дост. пхра Чатри, действительно ли он имеет право _официально_ _представлять_ тайскую сангху, и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> Я на слово верить не привык (скорее привык не верить  )


Задайте его Аджану сами. Возможно, он сочтёт нужным представить вам какие-либо доказательства. Вы, насколько я понимаю, пока вообще ничего не сделали для развития Буддизма в России. 
Я не вижу смысла в этой теме что-либо обосновывать и доказывать. Тема не об этом.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), Raudex (19.05.2009), Кумо (19.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если бы Михаил не принял на себя ответственность за недостаточную осведомленность людей о существавании организации и о возможности формальных взаимоотношения (полезных в свой формальности по причине создания действительного почитания к традиции), вряд ли я бы высказал свои чувства здесь на форуме о тех прохладных отношениях между людьми делающими одно дело, которые случалось наблюдать. Это делает честь администрации.

Не вижу, какой может быть цель, кроме собственно тех же самых эмоций, поддерживать прохладу в отношениях, со стороны Вихары и со стороны Московских участников БФ.

Поймите правильно, будь у меня возможность провести ретрит в собственном доме, и я бы увидел, что организаторам приходится нести расходы на аренду, не представляю, что у меня возникли бы подозрения в корыстности. Если на мое предложение провести у меня этот ретрит ответили бы отказом, я бы в самую последнюю очередь заподозрил организаторов в намеренном увеличении расходов. Возможно я излишне доверчив, но уж очень много моих знакомых начинают с подозрений, при том, что сами не терпят подозрений в отношении самих себя. Это и есть неведение причин и следствий собственных поступков.

----------

PampKin Head (19.05.2009), Solano (21.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Но на мой взгляд, инициатива "на местах" не становится от этого неуместной. Когда-то эти официальные представители не были таковыми и стали ими именно за счет своей инициативности. Но если теперь инициатива будет направлена на то, чтобы всю инициативу подвести под себя - предположу, что через пару лет могут появиться и другие официальные представители. 
> 
> И дело тут не в субординации, а в желании казаться больше и значительнее, чем есть на самом деле.


Вот в том и дело. Зачем делать вместо единой и цельной общины Тхеравады 5 таких общин, каждая из которых будет "вариться в собственном соку" и говорить - "вот у нас всё хорошо и правильно - а вот те тхеравадины кривые и косые".

Когда я пришёл первый раз в Буддавихару - сие было 2.5 года назад, для меня стало неприятной новостью, что некоторые тхеравадины, или считающие себя ими, покривили нос в отношении новосозданной Буддавихары как официальной организации, представляющей в России Тайскую сангху. Не было желания работать вместе - каждый считал что только он самый умный, а потому только он будет привозить "правильных учителей и делать правильные ретриты". Вместо того чтобы собраться вместе и обсудить все спорные вопросы, решить их, и работать вдальнейшем, получается просто какое-то показушно-примитивное "фэ".

----------

Raudex (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Задайте его Аджану сами. Возможно, он сочтёт нужным представить вам какие-либо доказательства. Вы, насколько я понимаю, пока вообще ничего не сделали для развития Буддизма в России. 
> Я не вижу смысла в этой теме что-либо обосновывать и доказывать. Тема не об этом.


Простите, если покажусь навязчивым. Хотелось бы развернуть вопрос в более конструктивное русло. Равзе Вы не заинтересованы в доверии людей к Вам, как к официальной организации, имеющей официальную поддержку Сангхи?

----------

Solano (21.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> я просил подтверждения того, что в Питере есть якобы люди, ряды которых ширятся, которые ни при каких обстоятельствах не придут на встречу в Горелово. 
> Давайте не будем расширять вопрос.


Так, Данил не сказал, что это люди из Питера. Это вы всё про родные шпинаты.

----------


## Won Soeng

> я просил подтверждения того, что в Питере есть якобы люди, ряды которых ширятся, которые ни при каких обстоятельствах не придут на встречу в Горелово. 
> Давайте не будем расширять вопрос. 
> Да и вообще, не усугубляйте разборки. Вы не относитесь ни к организаторам, ни к вихаре, ни к посольству, ни к центру в Павловске, ни к представителям Аджана Джаясаро.


Neroli выражает определенные мнения разных людей. Пусть и в резкой форме. Возникает логичное предположение, что подобным высокомерным отношением к людям Вы их отталкиваете не в первых раз. Но мне трудно предположить, что это действительно сознательно задуманная линия поведения. Либо Вы знаете больше других участников о карме, которая порождается таким поведением. По моим наблюдениям, высокомерие вызывает презрение, порой, вынужденно, маскируемое изображаемым уважением и почитанием. Но я могу ошибаться в долгосрочной перспективе. Я оставляю себе сомнения, поскольку Аджан Пхра Чатри высокообразованный дипломат и учитель Дхармы.

----------

Solano (21.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот в том и дело. Зачем делать вместо единой и цельной общины Тхеравады 5 таких общин, каждая из которых будет "вариться в собственном соку" и говорить - "вот у нас всё хорошо и правильно - а вот те тхеравадины кривые и косые".


Старый добрый анекдот про еврея, который, попав на необитаемый остров, строит две синагоги: одну, чтобы молиться; а вторую - чтобы никогда не переступать ее порог.

Давно просто пора ответить на вопрос: имеет ли какое то отношение британская сангха к тайской? Если организационно на данный момент не имеет, то вопросов автоматически не останется.

А так... типичная тема: 
- Вы кто такие?
- Я вас не звал...
http://rutube.ru/tracks/1408359.html...1b31e56c303aca

----------

Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Спокойный (19.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Простите, если покажусь навязчивым. Хотелось бы развернуть вопрос в более конструктивное русло. Равзе Вы не заинтересованы в доверии людей к Вам, как к официальной организации, имеющей официальную поддержку Сангхи?


Это отдельный разговор, к обсуждению непосредственно не относящийся. Я, конечно, попрошу чтобы Аджан в будущем перевёл все необходимые документы на русский язык.  На тайском нет смысла вывешивать.
Но если учесть, что господин Посол и господин министр наносили официальные визиты в вихару и официально участвовали в церемонии катхины, то можете не сомневаться, что Посольство признаёт Аджана.
Летом когда у нас будет визит главы национального бюро по развитию Буддизма и заместителя Сангхарата Тайской Сангхи я попрошу Аджана чтобы этот вопрос ещё раз получил подтверждение, которого так хотят русские буддисты.

----------

Won Soeng (19.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот в том и дело. Зачем делать вместо единой и цельной общины Тхеравады 5 таких общин, каждая из которых будет "вариться в собственном соку" и говорить - "вот у нас всё хорошо и правильно - а вот те тхеравадины кривые и косые".
> 
> Когда я пришёл первый раз в Буддавихару - сие было 2.5 года назад, для меня стало неприятной новостью, что некоторые тхеравадины, или считающие себя ими, покривили нос в отношении новосозданной Буддавихары как официальной организации, представляющей в России Тайскую сангху. Не было желания работать вместе - каждый считал что только он самый умный, а потому только он будет привозить "правильных учителей и делать правильные ретриты". Вместо того чтобы собраться вместе и обсудить все спорные вопросы, решить их, и работать вдальнейшем, получается просто какое-то показушно-примитивное "фэ".


Так и случается, когда нет на месте одного, яркого лидера, которому все доверяют. Или просто одного человека, которые не будет перетягивать на себя одеяло, а просто позволит каждому проявлять свою инициативу в общине, предоставляя удобные и комфортные условия, с благодарностью за всякое доброе дело ради Сангхи, невзирая на человеческие недостатки отдельных энтузиастов.

----------

AlekseyE (19.05.2009), Марица (27.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Давно просто пора ответить на вопрос: имеет ли какое то отношение британская сангха к тайской? Если организационно на данный момент не имеет, то вопросов автоматически не останется.


Как я понимаю, имеет, они находятся в прямом подчинении от тайской Сангхи, и по всей европе часто ездят высокопоставленные монахи из Тайланда с целью проверки и составления отчётов о миссионерской деятельности. Естественно если кто-то начнёт "косячить", являясь при этом по сути тайским монахом, это не есть польза для тайского буддизма.

Но меня больше волнует не то какая тут или там сангха - а то что изначально нет сплочённости тхеравадинов. Вот именно в ЭТОМ я вижу проблему. Каждый сидит у себя в углу, а вместе никто не работает - а если представляется возможность [это начать делать] - так сразу начинаются какие-то недомолвки, обиды, напряги и проблемы.

----------

Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как я понимаю, имеет, они находятся в прямом подчинении от тайской Сангхи, и по всей европе часто ездят высокопоставленные монахи из Тайланда с целью проверки и составления отчётов о миссионерской деятельности. Естественно если кто-то начнёт "косячить", являясь при этом по сути тайским монахом, это не есть польза для тайского буддизма.
> 
> Но меня больше волнует не то какая тут или там сангха - а то что изначально нет сплочённости тхеравадинов. Вот именно в ЭТОМ я вижу проблему. Каждый сидит у себя в углу, а вместе никто не работает - а если представляется возможность [это начать делать] - так сразу начинаются какие-то недомолвки, обиды, напряги и проблемы.


А с чего здесь будет какая то сплоченность, когда вопрос решается не в ключе "как сделать так, чтобы было лучше", а в стиле "наших бьють - тащи дрыны из полисада"?

"*Прежде, чем объединяться, нам надо решительно размежеваться*" (с) Из «Заявления редакции «Искры» (1900), написанного В. И. Лениным.

P.S. Все одно тема останется: "оне мою Аджану монахиней не считают, хотят принудить менять одежды... Посему я их внутренне не уважаю, сотрудничать с ними не буду"... Но все будут мило друг другу улыбаться при встрече, кланяться... демонстрировать показное благолепие и кротость, но сердцевина отношений сгнила напрочь и давно. 

Так и будут плодить междусобойчики, пока добрый дядя/нац. община  не приедет и вихар/монастырей/центров не построет/откроет... Типичное российское болото...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), Raudex (19.05.2009), Solano (21.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> А с чего здесь будет какая то сплоченность, когда вопрос решается не в ключе "как сделать так, чтобы было лучше", а в стиле "наших бьють - тащи дрыны из полисада"?


Вообще я имел в виду ситуацию в целом в России. И 2.5 года назад не было никакой ситуации "наших бьют", а разобщённость уже была.

А что касается темы, то "наши" появились позже, на основе той самой проблемы с Титамедой. Не надо иметь семь пядей во лбу, чтобы понять где корни нынешнего сыр-бора. "_Вихара плохая, потому что Титамеда обидилась, а мы её любим. Поэтому все мероприятия будем впредь проводить в обход "плохой вихары"._ Именно здесь собака-то порылась.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), Кумо (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Zom, если позволите, я немного поделюсь своим опытом. По роду деятельности я занимаюсь автоматизацией различных бизнес-задач, и общаюсь со значительным количеством руководителей разного ранга, разного стиля управления, разной степени успешности. Так вот, я бы не стал предполагать, что хороший монах одновременно и хороший управленец (мирянин). Ясное сознание, правильное понимание, лишь помогает учебе быть руководителем, администратором, но вовсе не заменяет необходимых знаний, навыков и опыта. Учитель Дхармы может быть высоконравственным человеком, глубоким знатоком сутр, тонко чувствующим и понимающим ум, поведение и эмоции живых существ, но неопытным учителем, неопытным администратором, которому нужно еще разобраться в тонкостях. 
Если конечно смотреть узко, в конкретный момент, то всегда можно найти много мест, где "плохо". Но если смотреть широко, то можно обнаружить, что эти самые "плохо" всегда повторяются там, где неопытные энтузиасты начинают набираться опыта. И потом, пусть и не всегда, если только энтузиасты не сдаются, они становятся профессионалами, и становится "хорошо". 
Умение не затаивать обиды, а идти навстречу, продолжать пытаться наладить отношения, давать возможность изменить точку зрения, а не навязывать ее, не доказывать правоту и истину, а следовать истине во всем, не отсупая от нее, демонстрируя самим образом жизни достоинство и благость - это тоже во многом профессионализм. Нетрудно быть спокойным, невовлеченным, непредвзятым, находясь в одиночесте или в компании единомышленников, сосредотачиваясь на сохранении невозмутимости. Но возвращаясь в мир снова и снова практика повторяется, уже не в благоприятных условиях, а в действительных, где карма разворачивается во всей своей полноте. 

Поэтому, каждый ученик - учитель, а каждый учитель - ученик.

----------

Solano (21.05.2009), Марица (27.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще я имел в виду ситуацию в целом в России. И 2.5 года назад не было никакой ситуации "наших бьют", а разобщённость уже была.
> 
> А что касается темы, то "наши" появились позже, на основе той самой проблемы с Титамедой. Не надо иметь семь пядей во лбу, чтобы понять где корни нынешнего сыр-бора. "_Вихара плохая, потому что Титамеда обидилась, а мы её любим. Поэтому все мероприятия будем впредь проводить в обход "плохой вихары"._ Именно здесь собака-то порылась.


Иногда даже очень хорошим монахам не хватает проницательности, чтобы понять правильное поведение в непростой ситуации. Что уж говорить о людях, которые просто следуют своим эмоциям?

----------

Solano (21.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Neroli выражает определенные мнения разных людей. Пусть и в резкой форме. Возникает логичное предположение, что подобным высокомерным отношением к людям Вы их отталкиваете не в первых раз. Но мне трудно предположить, что это действительно сознательно задуманная линия поведения. Либо Вы знаете больше других участников о карме, которая порождается таким поведением. По моим наблюдениям, высокомерие вызывает презрение, порой, вынужденно, маскируемое изображаемым уважением и почитанием. Но я могу ошибаться в долгосрочной перспективе. Я оставляю себе сомнения, поскольку Аджан Пхра Чатри высокообразованный дипломат и учитель Дхармы.


Весьма часто сдержанного человека, не стремящегося к тесной беседе, принимают за высокомерного. Предполагать на этот счет мне не приходится.

----------

Zom (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

мой вопрос был не о том, _признаёт_ ли кто-то (существование) кого-либо, а о _характере полномочий_, делегированных конкретному лицу.

Если главный упор делается на _официальность_, то должны быть все карты раскрыты.

----------

Solano (21.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> мой вопрос был не о том, _признаёт_ ли кто-то (существование) кого-либо, а о _характере полномочий_, делегированных конкретному лицу.
> 
> Если главный упор делается на _официальность_, то должны быть все карты раскрыты.


Как я уже писал выше, я попрошу Аджана подготовить необходимые документы. Он, естественно не привык к тому, что его слова могут вызвать недоверие. В Таиланде так не принято.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Иногда даже очень хорошим монахам не хватает проницательности, чтобы понять правильное поведение в непростой ситуации. Что уж говорить о людях, которые просто следуют своим эмоциям?


А я лично ни против кого зуба и не держу. 

Кстати, поскольку тема походу дела очень читаемая многочисленными гостями и участниками форума, хотел бы сообщить, *что по-прежнему желаю видеть сплочённую тхеравадинскую общину в Питере. Если у вас есть желание собраться вокруг Дхаммы - звоните пишите. Есть ряд интересных проектов -)* В Буддавихаре сейчас в самое ближайшее время откроется библиотека, в бумажном и в электронном виде. В этом же библиотечном помещении в скором времени планируются встречи для всех, кому на самом деле интересно изучение буддизма Тхеравады - будем что-нибудь делать, обсуждать, переводить и т.д.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.05.2009), PampKin Head (19.05.2009), Raudex (19.05.2009), Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Кумо (19.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Весьма часто сдержанного человека, не стремящегося к тесной беседе, принимают за высокомерного. Предполагать на этот счет мне не приходится.


Да, действительно, это так. Понять ситуацию - очень хорошо

Но это не значит, что достаточно только понять ситуацию. Что бы Вы сделали, если бы Вашу сдержанность приняли за высокомерие, но при этом, Вы бы не хотели, чтобы люди из-за подобного заблуждения испытывали эмоции, порождающие неправильное поведение и неправильную речь?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Что бы Вы сделали, если бы Вашу сдержанность приняли за высокомерие, но при этом, Вы бы не хотели, чтобы люди из-за подобного заблуждения испытывали эмоции, порождающие неправильное поведение и неправильную речь?


То же, что делал Будда. Оставался бы самим собой. Надуманные бирки сами со временем отвалятся у тех, кто захочет продолжать общение. Любые попытки рассеять заблуждение будут восприняты как оправжание. Скромность лишь со временем может быть распознана. И то только теми, в ком это качество есть.

----------

Won Soeng (19.05.2009), Марица (27.05.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> То же, что делал Будда. Оставался бы самим собой. Надуманные бирки сами со временем отвалятся у тех, кто захочет продолжать общение. Любые попытки рассеять заблуждение будут восприняты как оправжание. Скромность лишь со временем может быть распознана. И то только теми, в ком это качество есть.


Да, это верно. Время рассудит. Но это не значит, что нет шансов найти за собственной сдержанностью не только скромность, но и излишнюю самоуверенность. Вы часто встречали скромных людей, который выглядит высокомерными?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, это верно. Время рассудит. Но это не значит, что нет шансов найти за собственной сдержанностью не только скромность, но и излишнюю самоуверенность. Вы часто встречали скромных людей, который выглядит высокомерными?


Тонкий вопрос. Скромность бывает разная. Бывает с инфантильная с дрожью в голосе, в бывает буддийская. Буддийская скромность придает такую силу, что со стороны она кажется высокомерием, хотя такой человек первым уступит место в метро, переведет бабушку через дорогу и проявит искренее (хотя и спокойное) участие в разрешении вопросов, к которым отношение не имеет. И такая скромность действительно ставит такого человека выше и воспринимается как высокомерие определенным типом людей. Потому они и не способны собрать плодов такой скромности, хотя плоды уже спелые, висят перед ними на ветке, только руку протяни.

----------

Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Буддийская скромность придает такую силу, что со стороны она кажется высокомерием


Скромность означает умеренность в потребностях, а эта умеренность всегда относительная. Поэтому скромный человек с точки зрения одних людей вообще не является скромным с точки зрения других.

Например, для джайнистов Будда не был достаточно скромным, потому что ему нужна была одежда. А для царей он мыл неимоверно скромным, потому что ему не нужны были богатства.

----------

Raudex (20.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Скромность означает умеренность в потребностях


Скромность означает не это совсем, а то, что воспитанный человек "занимает мало места"

----------

Solano (21.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Так это оно и есть.

----------


## Raudex

> Прочитав этот трэд я бы к вам ни за какие каврижки, например.


Ох! Как будто до этого прям таки и рвались в вихару, еле сдерживаясь  :Big Grin:

----------

Михаил Макушев (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Если вас интересует только Питер, то почему тогда вы называете себя представителями Тайской Сангхи в *России*?


Потому что в Москве Тхеравады фактически нет, тайской - в частности.
Про другие города тем более молчу, там как правило нет и буддизма.

----------

Zom (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Прочитав этот трэд я бы к вам ни за какие каврижки, например.


Честно говоря, не совсем понимаю такую точку зрения, мне, например, как простому обывателю, не важны тонкости организационных вопросов и конфликтов, а важны хорошие условия для практики, и не так важно кто именно их создаст. К примеру, я выберу один большой ретрит, чем два малых в разных местах одного города.

----------

Raudex (19.05.2009), Zom (19.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

ну вы даете, нельзя такие вопросы обсуждать на форуме в интернете.
Ваши взаимоотношения это не что-то постоянное. Они изменятся, вы наконец найдете общий язык и взаимопонимание, ваши негативы освободятся . исчезнут и вы будете думать - как было глупо что-то такое чувствовать по отношению друг к другу. Но изменить отношение людей  которые мимоходом зашли сюда и сложили негативное может быть отношение к тхераваде, к сангхе, к перечисленым здесь учителям, благодаря чтению этого треда вы уже не сможете. Потому что вы даже не знаете кто это мог прочитать.
Так нельзя делать. Вы же не 15 минут знакомы с учением уже.

----------

Alexeiy (20.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.05.2009), Moskid (20.05.2009), Solano (22.05.2009), Won Soeng (20.05.2009), Этэйла (14.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

_Зато есть чё почитать -)_

----------

Александр С (20.05.2009), Илия (20.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> ... Но изменить отношение людей  которые мимоходом зашли сюда и сложили негативное может быть отношение к тхераваде, к сангхе, к перечисленым здесь учителям, благодаря чтению этого треда вы уже не сможете...


К сожалению как показывает опыт - ставка на случайных людей, "пассажиров", ся не оправдывает, в общину приходят "штучные" персонажи, которые глубоко "изучили вопрос", а прохожие, потоптавшись, проходят мимо, как правило...

----------

Михаил Макушев (19.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> _Зато есть чё почитать -)_


Да уж!  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

А я тоже рад, что такие спорные моменты и характерные черты российского буддизма можно почитать на форуме и даже высказать мнение(или подискутировать). Спасибо всем участникам конфликта! Было интересно, познавательно и захватывающе! Всё таки ещё есть порох у форумчан  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (20.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Ох! Как будто до этого прям таки и рвались в вихару, еле сдерживаясь


Да? А еще чего вы про меня знаете, куда я там рвусь, куда я не рвусь. Расскажите?

зы: а вы мне недавно говорили что ёрничать нехорошо. а вам видимо хоршо и можно  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neroli

> Честно говоря, не совсем понимаю такую точку зрения, мне, например, как простому обывателю, не важны тонкости организационных вопросов и конфликтов, а важны хорошие условия для практики, и не так важно кто именно их создаст. К примеру, я выберу один большой ретрит, чем два малых в разных местах одного города.


Такое очущение, что призываю не посещать вихару.  Я высказала свое мнение, а вы что хотите то и делайте, в чем проблема то?

----------


## Neroli

> ну вы даете, нельзя такие вопросы обсуждать на форуме в интернете. Но изменить отношение людей которые мимоходом зашли сюда и сложили негативное может быть отношение к тхераваде, к сангхе,


Чтобы уважали Тхераваду и Сангху, надо вести себя достойно Тхеравады, а прятать все неудобное в ретузах долго все равно не получится.  По-моему зачетный тред, все вкрылись.  :Smilie: 

зы: Тань, а ты обратила внимание на сообщение Ерша об СМС-ке?



> ЗЫ. Если кому-то захочется прислать мне См-ску наподобими той, которые получила одна из участниц дискуссии - не шифруйтесь, пожалуйста. Будьте мужчиной.


Это уже перебор.
Все проигнорили, а мне АУМ Сенрике напоминает. (бррр)
Ты счиатешь, что народ не должен знать своих героев?

----------


## ullu

> А я тоже рад, что такие спорные моменты и характерные черты российского буддизма можно почитать на форуме и даже высказать мнение(или подискутировать). Спасибо всем участникам конфликта! Было интересно, познавательно и захватывающе! Всё таки ещё есть порох у форумчан


Я извиняюсь может за то что скажу, но это все же эгоистическая позиция - мне нравится это обсуждать, это мне полезно и т.д.. А позиция должна быть - а как это отразится на распространении учения и вообще на возможности этот ретрит провести и проводить ретриты в будущем.
Это важно. А то что нам самим нравится или не нравится не очень важно.
Так же не очень важно кто на самом деле прав или не прав. Важно что бы учитель приехал, что бы учение было дано и что бы люди смогли его слушать и учится. 
Если поставить именно это на первое место, то все быстро встанет на свои места и конфликты исчерпываются сами собой.
Но это невозможно поставить на первое место где-то на форуме. Это только каждый в своей голове личной может на первое место поставить. Поэтому конфликтовать на форуме вообще никакого смысла не имеет.

----------

Solano (22.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Чтобы уважали Тхераваду и Сангху, надо вести себя достойно Тхеравады, а прятать все неудобное в ретузах долго все равно не получится.  По-моему зачетный тред, все вкрылись. 
> 
> зы: Тань, а ты обратила внимание на сообщение Ерша об СМС-ке?


Оль, это все ерунда.
Про рейтузы это вообще все ерунда.  Все эти разборки вообще не имеют никакого значения. Вообще никакого. Это просто движуха эго . Её просто надо оставить. Её не надо перемалывать на форуме.

Я только что была на ретрите, знаешь сколько ситуаций при организации из которых может родится конфликт? да они на каждом шагу. 
Вот звонит человек, ситуация критическая, человек прокололся и вдруг говорит а это не я, это вот он виноват. Можно начать выяснять кто прав, кто виноват, а можно подумать что все это происки Мары, и просто исправить ошибку ничего не выясняя и не создавая вообще никаких отношений при этом. 
Потом понимаешь что люди устают, что это просто сиюминутное отвлечение из которого можно было бы раздуть конфликт, который потом тянулся бы и тянулся. А можно ничего не раздувать. Человек поймет через 5 минут и если ты не повелся то ему надо исправить только СВОЕ отношение. А если ты повелся и создал свое отношение , то ему тут уже сложно что-то исправить.
Так что в рейтузах утаивать нечего . Все что люди хотят знать это просто пища для раздувания конфликтов. Но на самом деле ничего такого не происходит. Люди постоянно отвлекаются. Но что за страсть такая изучать чужие отвлечения?

----------

Alexeiy (20.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.05.2009), Moskid (20.05.2009), Solano (22.05.2009), Won Soeng (20.05.2009), Аминадав (20.05.2009), Марица (25.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Оль, это все ерунда.


А я с тобой согласна, вообще всё ерунда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Тань, Оль, ну право, как будто мы начали эту пиар-акцию со звонками в посольство, смс-ками, давлением на устроителей, истериками...
Давайте закончим, пусть все идет как идет. Мы знаем в конце концов кто как и что делает.

----------

Solano (22.05.2009), Won Soeng (20.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Да? А еще чего вы про меня знаете, куда я там рвусь, куда я не рвусь. Расскажите?
> 
> зы: а вы мне недавно говорили что ёрничать нехорошо. а вам видимо хоршо и можно


Мне тоже нехорошо, простите, неудержался. :Embarrassment:

----------

Ersh (21.05.2009), Neroli (20.05.2009)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> ну вы даете, нельзя такие вопросы обсуждать на форуме в интернете.
> Ваши взаимоотношения это не что-то постоянное. Они изменятся, вы наконец найдете общий язык и взаимопонимание, ваши негативы освободятся . исчезнут и вы будете думать - как было глупо что-то такое чувствовать по отношению друг к другу. Но изменить отношение людей  которые мимоходом зашли сюда и сложили негативное может быть отношение к тхераваде, к сангхе, к перечисленым здесь учителям, благодаря чтению этого треда вы уже не сможете. Потому что вы даже не знаете кто это мог прочитать.
> Так нельзя делать. Вы же не 15 минут знакомы с учением уже.


ullu, Вы уж простите, но по большому счету то, за что Вы ратуете называется старым, добрым словом - лицемерие. Давайте создадим тут образ правильных и непогрешимых буддистов, чтобы за такими людьми потянулся народ. Зачем?! Зачем лицемерить?
Да, тред получился необычный, но он живой, шел живой диалог, вскрывший разногласия. Но это нормально. Побольше бы таких живых тредов. Спасибо.

----------

Mylene (20.05.2009), Raudex (20.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ullu, Вы уж простите, но по большому счету то, за что Вы ратуете называется старым, добрым словом - лицемерие. Давайте создадим тут образ правильных и непогрешимых буддистов, чтобы за такими людьми потянулся народ. Зачем?! Зачем лицемерить?
> Да, тред получился необычный, но он живой, шел живой диалог, вскрывший разногласия. Но это нормально. Побольше бы таких живых тредов. Спасибо.



Как зачем? Чтобы пришли и ужаснулись несовпадению выстроенного образа и актуальной реальности.

P.S. Кста, в чем смысл ориентироваться на рядовых буддистов? Типа, в больничку не пойду: там все больные - больные...

----------


## Alexeiy

> Такое очущение, что призываю не посещать вихару.  Я высказала свое мнение, а вы что хотите то и делайте, в чем проблема то?


Не хочется, чтобы у людей, читающих эту тему, появлялось негативное отношение к чему-либо, только на основе сообщений на форуме, а некоторые слова могут только подталкивать к этому. 
Везде есть проблемы, но есть и хорошие стороны.

----------


## Neroli

> Не хочется, чтобы у людей, читающих эту тему, появлялось негативное отношение к чему-либо, только на основе сообщений на форуме, а некоторые слова могут только подталкивать к этому. 
> Везде есть проблемы, но есть и хорошие стороны.


Знаете, у меня, как у человека, читающего эту тему, как раз и появилось негативное отношение к вихаре, только на основе сообщений её представителя на форуме. Я могу вам показать какие слова подтолкнули меня к этому (хотя большую часть таких слов Топпер успел стереть). 
Вот так.

----------


## Mylene

> Не хочется, чтобы у людей, читающих эту тему, появлялось негативное отношение к чему-либо, только на основе сообщений на форуме, а некоторые слова могут только подталкивать к этому. 
> Везде есть проблемы, но есть и хорошие стороны.


И кому принадлежат те слова, которые создают негативное отношение?
Здесь можно хоть все стереть, оставив сообщения только одного человека, и этого уже будет достаточно для создания "образа".

----------


## Mylene

> ullu, Вы уж простите, но по большому счету то, за что Вы ратуете называется старым, добрым словом - лицемерие. Давайте создадим тут образ правильных и непогрешимых буддистов, чтобы за такими людьми потянулся народ. Зачем?! Зачем лицемерить?
> Да, тред получился необычный, но он живой, шел живой диалог, вскрывший разногласия. Но это нормально. Побольше бы таких живых тредов. Спасибо.


По большому счету я с вами согласна. 
Один только момент - разговор вышел за рамки форума. Анонимные смс и прочее.

----------


## Mylene

> Потому что в Москве Тхеравады фактически нет, тайской - в частности.
> Про другие города тем более молчу, там как правило нет и буддизма.


Вы только Модератору этого не говорите  :Smilie: 
В Москве три общины знаю навскидку, хотя они пересекаются и взаимодействуют. 
А тайскую представляете видимо вы  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexeiy

> И кому принадлежат те слова, которые создают негативное отношение?
> Здесь можно хоть все стереть, оставив сообщения только одного человека, и этого уже будет достаточно для создания "образа".


Вопрос в том, насколько такой образ будет верным и нужно ли отождествлять отдельных людей с учреждениями, в которых они состоят.

Не имел цели никого оправдывать или спорить, масла в огне и так достаточно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот мы и приходим к лесной, степной, пустынной... общине "остроконечников" и "тупоконечников".

----------


## sergey

А я ожидаю, что здесь еще появятся благодарности со стороны представителей Петербургской Буддавихары и людей, участвующих в её жизни, в адрес Елены. В  подготовке и организации приезда известного тхеравадинского учителя, есть её, насколько могу судить, заметный, вклад.

----------

AlekseyE (20.05.2009), Fat (26.05.2009), Neroli (20.05.2009), Solano (22.05.2009), Tiop (20.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А я ожидаю, что здесь еще появятся благодарности со стороны представителей Петербургской Буддавихары и людей, участвующих в её жизни, в адрес Елены. В  подготовке и организации приезда известного тхеравадинского учителя, есть её, насколько могу судить, заметный, вклад.


Вполне возможно.

----------


## Raudex

> Вы только Модератору этого не говорите 
> В Москве три общины знаю навскидку, хотя они пересекаются и взаимодействуют. 
> А тайскую представляете видимо вы


Ой-ой, целых 3! А можно поподробнее, кого вы имеет в виду?

(можно в личку...)
(добавлено: Спасибо получил ответ)

----------


## Ануруддха

Товарищи, берегите Родину - проходите ретриты за границей! (шутка)

Только что пройдя ретрит в тайском лесном монастыре понимаю, что пройдет наверное не один десяток лет прежде чем у нас появится ретритные центры аналогичные центрам в буддийских странах с возможностью в любой момент времени начать ретрит, получать в них качественные инструкции, индивидуальное проживание, благоприятную обстановку и т.п.


Тем кто организует приезд наставников в страну необходимо помнить, что это поистине героические усилия. Договориться с наставником о возможности визита - это только малая часть дела. Основные препятствия - это организовать все на месте: приезд, проживание, питание, деньги, реклама. Необходима команда единомышленников, которая последовательно будет бороться с трудностями. Все намеченные договоренности могут быть сорваны, поэтому необходимо дублировать все мероприятия и вообще все может пойти не так. Т.е. ко всему этому необходимо быть готовым заранее и еще раз продумать насколько реальна ситуация и возможность визита (и стоический героизм).

В случае в Буддавихарой необходимо учитывать две важные вещи.
1. Фактически это тайская буддийская резиденция и на ее территории действуют _тайские_ буддийские законы, в том числе и по отношению к женскому монашеству.

2. Сами тайцы и их социальные отношения - это вообще другая планета. Как-то на улице тайского города сел на корточки "пообщаться" с собакой мило вилявшей хвостом. Девочка-школьница проходя между мной и собакой пригибается, стараясь свою голову сделать ниже моей. К чему я это? К тому, что у тайцев с детства заложена строгая иерархия социальных отношений - это их основа стабильного и гармоничного общества. Понижение головы относительно выше стоящего по социальной лестнице члена общества - это знак уважения. 

Поскольку в приглашении Аджана Джаясаро задействована третья сторона, тайцы, то необходимо обязательно учитывать их систему социальных и прочих взаимоотношений. Буддавихара, как тайская буддийская резиденция, не может быть не основной в визите иначе это нарушит тайские представления о том, что главное и что второстепенное (именно за это, насколько я понимаю, бился Топпер). Что может последовать за нарушением социальных ролей с точки зрения тайцев? Скорее всего непонимание и возможно отказ или пассивность в последующих мероприятиях по организации визитов.

Извините, что обновил не совсем конструктивную тему. И главное помните - плохих буддистов не бывает  :Smilie: .

----------

Ersh (25.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009), Ho Shim (25.05.2009), Moskid (25.05.2009), Mu Nen (25.05.2009), PampKin Head (25.05.2009), Raudex (26.05.2009), sergey (04.06.2009), ullu (25.05.2009), Zom (25.05.2009), Джигме (26.05.2009), Кумо (25.05.2009), Марица (25.05.2009), Сергей Муай (25.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (25.05.2009), Этэйла (14.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Поскольку в приглашении Аджана Джаясаро задействована третья сторона, тайцы, то необходимо обязательно учитывать их систему социальных и прочих взаимоотношений. Буддавихара, как тайская буддийская резиденция, не может быть не основной в визите иначе это нарушит тайские представления о том, что главное и что второстепенное (именно за это, насколько я понимаю, бился Топпер). Что за может последовать за нарушением социальных ролей с точки зрения тайцев? Скорее всего непонимание и возможно отказ или пассивность в последующих мероприятиях по организации визитов.
> 
> Извините, что обновил не совсем конструктивную тему. И главное помните - плохих буддистов не бывает .


Уважаемый Модератор! (и все заинтересованные)

Если читаете по-английски, прочтите каковы правила высшего руководства тайской сангхи в отношении монашествующих женщин и их одежд, в том числе женщин, практикующих под руководством дост. аджана Сумедхо!!!

http://littlebang.wordpress.com/2007...on-bhikkhunis/

(у меня просто нет времени перевести этот и другие материалы)

----------


## Neroli

> Поскольку в приглашении Аджана Джаясаро задействована третья сторона, тайцы, то необходимо обязательно учитывать их систему социальных и прочих взаимоотношений. Буддавихара, как тайская буддийская резиденция, не может быть не основной в визите иначе это нарушит тайские представления о том, что главное и что второстепенное (именно за это, насколько я понимаю, бился Топпер). Что за может последовать за нарушением социальных ролей с точки зрения тайцев? Скорее всего непонимание и возможно отказ или пассивность в последующих мероприятиях по организации визитов.


Модератор, вы конечно правы, но есть одна деталь. Если приглядется повнимательнее, то изначально сами приглашающие тайцы (а это были как мы знаем они) спокойно утвердили расписание, предложенное устроителями визита (пока не вмешался Топпер), из чего можно сделать вывод, что тайские представления изначально не были нарушены (ну не будут же они утвержать расписание, которое всё им нарушает, или будут?), а были нарушены только представления самой Вихары (кстати, Топпер вроде не таец). 




> Извините, что обновил не совсем конструктивную тему.


Вот это точно напрасно.

----------

Норбу (25.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. С каким состоянием ума Вы будете проходить ритрит, когда он состоится? И что, кроме здешних препирательств и непримирения, на его основе будет развито?

----------


## Аньезка

Правильно ли я понимаю, что Аджан Джаясаро принадлежит к т.н. британской лесной сангхе, где существуют свои нововведения и правила относительно женского монашества? Если да, то причем тут вообще тайцы, Вихара и Топпер?

----------


## Топпер

А, что такое "британская лесная сангха"?

----------


## Аньезка

> А, что такое "британская лесная сангха"?


...Ну а если эта сангха все же относится к тайскому буддизму, то какое вы имели право просить *вашу* монахиню снимать свои оделяния? Либо вы одна сангха, либо две разные организации. Извините, что влезаю не в свою традицию и не в свои дела, но какие-то тут непонятки, если смотреть со стороны.

----------

Neroli (25.05.2009), PampKin Head (25.05.2009), Норбу (25.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Нет в тайской Сангхе бхиккхуни. Нету. Есть мейчи. Они носят белую одежду.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (25.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет в тайской Сангхе бхиккхуни. Нету. Есть мейчи. Они носят белую одежду.


Тогда в каких отношениях тайская Сангха находится со своими подразделениями, которые вводят новые типы монашества?

----------

Аньезка (25.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Ну а если эта сангха все же относится к тайскому буддизму, то какое вы имели право просить вашу монахиню снимать свои оделяния? Либо вы одна сангха, либо две разные организации. Извините, что влезаю не в свою традицию и не в свои дела, но какие-то тут непонятки, если смотреть со стороны.


Особенно если посмотреть, как в высшие иерархи (т.е. официальная позиция) тайской сангхи относятся к вопросу.

----------

Аньезка (25.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Особенно если посмотреть, как в высшие иерархи (т.е. официальная позиция) тайской сангхи относятся к вопросу.


Никак они не относятся. Вы привели, насколько  я понимаю,  ссылку на чей то личный блог.




> Тогда в каких отношениях тайская Сангха находится со своими подразделениями, которые вводят новые типы монашества?


Сложный вопрос. Мне бы самому было интересно разобраться.

Пока я опираюсь на вот эту информацию

----------


## Neroli

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Аджан Джаясаро принадлежит к т.н. британской лесной сангхе, где существуют свои нововведения и правила относительно женского монашества? Если да, то причем тут вообще тайцы, Вихара и Топпер?


1) Аджан Джаясаро принадлежит к Тайской Лесной Традиции. 
http://www.forest-sangha.ru/tradition/tradition.html



> Тайская Лесная Традиция является одной из ветвей традиции Буддизма Тхеравада.


 и 


> Тайская Лесная традиция это ветвь буддизма Таиланда


2) Буддавихара же сама позиционирует себя как "Буддийский храм традиции тхеравада в Санкт-Петербурге". См. название сайта: http://www.buddhavihara.ru/




Почему представители Тайской Лесной Традиции в иерархической лестнице ниже чем представители буддийского храма традиции тхеравада в Санкт-Петербурге не понятно.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13139 - в этой теме тоже ни ответа ни привета.

----------


## Топпер

> 1) Аджан Джаясаро принадлежит к Тайской Лесной Традиции. ...
> Почему представители Тайской Лесной Традиции в иерархической лестнице ниже чем представители буддийского храма традиции тхерава в Санкт-Петербурге не понятно.


Нет "тайской лесной традиции" И, тем более "одной из ветвей Тхеравады". 
В Таиланде есть две никаи: Маханикая и Дхаммаютникая. И всё. Никаких отдельных "лесных сангх" или "линий Аджана Ча" нет. Введение подобных идей Еленой - это прямой путь к расколу в Сангхе.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (25.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Почему представители Тайской Лесной Традиции в иерархической лестнице ниже чем представители буддийского храма традиции тхеравада в Санкт-Петербурге не понятно.


Они не ниже, они вообще вне.

----------


## Топпер

И давайте про женское монашество закончим. Всё одно учавствующие в обсуждении ничего в этом вопросе не решают.

----------


## Neroli

> В Таиланде есть две никаи: Маханикая и Дхаммаютникая. И всё. Никаких отдельных "лесных сангх" или "линий Аджана Ча" нет. Введение подобных идей Еленой - это прямой путь к расколу в Сангхе.


Лесная Сангха считает иначе: http://www.forestsangha.org/about.htm
Так что подобные идеи это не идеи Елены, как вы пытаетесь представить.
Я бы на вашем месте извинилась перед Леной за такие слова.

----------


## Топпер

> Лесная Сангха считает иначе: http://www.forestsangha.org/about.htm
> Так что подобные идеи это не идеи Елены, как вы пытаетесь представить.
> Я бы на вашем месте извинилась перед Леной за такие слова.


Благодарю за ссылку. Она тоже будет прибавлена к материалам для рассмотрения "лесной Сангхи", как отдельной структуры.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лесная Сангха считает иначе: http://www.forestsangha.org/about.htm
> Так что подобные идеи это не идеи Елены, как вы пытаетесь представить.
> Я бы на вашем месте извинилась перед Леной за такие слова.


Что-то там не сказано, что они - отдельно от тайской Сангхи.

----------


## Neroli

> Она тоже будет прибавлена к материалам для рассмотрения "лесной Сангхи", как отдельной структуры.


Если я правильно понимаю - она уже отдельная структура. Если уж эта структура ввела женское монашество, не получив одобрение тех, кого представляет Буддавихара, то уж ездить из страны в страну без одобрения оной, вообще ерунда.

зы: извиниться не забудьте.

----------


## Neroli

> Что-то там не сказано, что они - отдельно от тайской Сангхи.


А сказано, что они вместе?

----------


## Топпер

Нероли, я же просил, давайте про женских монахинь закончим в этой теме. Уже разговор ради разговора начинается. Я понимаю, что женская солидарность и хорошее отношение к Титамеде. Но здесь это лишнее.

----------


## Zom

Ладно - бардак надоел, тема закрывается.

На лекции Аджана Джаясаро приходите,
и в Буддавихару заглядывайте почаще -)

----------

AlekseyE (25.05.2009), Ersh (25.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.05.2009), Fuerth (25.05.2009), Ануруддха (26.05.2009), Дролма Церинг (28.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (27.05.2009)

----------

